# Help with new Enviro P3 stove



## Powergirl (Nov 18, 2017)

We just purchased and had installed a new Enviro P3 Red Pellet Stove in our 400 Sq Ft cabin with vaulted ceilings.

I am hoping I might get some help with some issues.

1. When we power the stove on it does it's start up process.  9 times out of 10 I get an E3 error.  We then hit the power button again and it redoes the start up process and usually it runs after that.  We were told by the dealing/installer that this is normal as it is just not getting up to a high enough temperature. It is not that cold out yet.  Only about 0 to -1

it seems a bit weird for such a supposedly high end stove.


2.  We had it run overnight on L1 - first night it ran fine - pellets were burning down.
We then turned the stove off. Cleaned out the burn pot, started stove back up.  The next morning we got up to check stove again.  The burn pot was full of pellets - slow burning but new pellets were just going over the edge because the pot was so full

Again I called the dealer. He stated to not use L1, use Level 2 cause the quality of the pellets were not like they used to be so we are doing that just to say we followed all his instructions

3.  On Level 1 and even L2 it does not seem to though out a ton of heat.  We are new to pellet stoves so don't know how much heat to expect on each setting.  I have read others on the forum say that the little stove throws out tons of heat but they did not say at which level. I must admit you would not want a ton of heat from L1

We have adjusted the damper - pulling it out as we did notice a lazy flame - but have to admit that lazy flame seemed to give a ton more heat on the lower levels of 1 or 2

any help/suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 18, 2017)

im not familiar with that stove, but it sounds like your stove needs a bit more air. open the damper up a little at a time (1/8th of an inch) give it 10-15 min in between adjustments. pellet stoves take a little while to fine tune.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 18, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> im not familiar with that stove, but it sounds like your stove needs a bit more air. open the damper up a little at a time (1/8th of an inch) give it 10-15 min in between adjustments. pellet stoves take a little while to fine tune.




We have.  In fact today we open the damper up all the way. Put the stove on level five. Still seem to have an awful lot of chips Unburnt into the pot 

People say they have use this stove to heat a very large building but so far we haven’t really seen any great amount of heat come out.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 24, 2017)

You either have a combustion air or pellet problem. What pellets are you burning and what is your chimney set up? We sell Enviro and this stove shouldn't be building up pellets. Has the Dealer been out to look at it?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 24, 2017)

Start the stove with the damper out all the way. After startup turn it all the way up and tell me what it does.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Start the stove with the damper out all the way. After startup turn it all the way up and tell me what it does.



Ok. Thx. We will try that tonight. The dealer has been out and looked at. He was the one that said oh you might just have to hit power button twice if it goes to E3 and not to use level one. So we did as he said left it on level twoone day it was great then we cleaned it and the next day on level two again the hopper or the burnt pot was full and pellets were overflowing. Will pull the damper all the way out start up the stove and let it run on level five. How long should I leave it on level five for the test


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 24, 2017)

I


Powergirl said:


> Ok. Thx. We will try that tonight. The dealer has been out and looked at. He was the one that said oh you might just have to hit power button twice if it goes to E3 and not to use level one. So we did as he said left it on level twoone day it was great then we cleaned it and the next day on level two again the hopper or the burnt pot was full and pellets were overflowing. Will pull the damper all the way out start up the stove and let it run on level five. How long should I leave it on level five for the test
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 want to see if the pot is overloading on high. What brand of pellets are you burning and is the chimney going up or straight out the wall only. It seems to me you have low combustion air, really bad pellets or a control board problem.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I
> 
> want to see if the pot is overloading on high. What brand of pellets are you burning and is the chimney going up or straight out the wall only. It seems to me you have low combustion air, really bad pellets or a control board problem.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> View attachment 216428
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We use Premium pellets from Vanderhoof www.premiumpellet.com. Same thing happens with Canwick 

The air intake goes through the floor of our cabin. The underneath is open. There is enough room for me to crawl under there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Nov 24, 2017)

from the manual
3. E3 on LED Display (Proof of Fire Failure) • If a fire is not detected, or if the fire has gone out the display will read E3 because the exhaust temperature is too low causing Exhaust Temperature Sensor’s contacts to open. • Check the hopper for fuel. Auger may need to be primed if stove has run out of pellet or being fired for the first time. • Incorrect air damper setting. - Excessive air may consume the fire too quickly before the next drop of fuel, leaving completely unburned fuel in the burn pot liner. - *Insufficient air will cause build up, further restricting the air flow through the Burn Pot Liner. This in turn will cause the fuel to burn cold and very slowly. Fuel may build up and smother the fire*. In this case clean the burn pot. (NOTE: unit may require a changes to the vent system or installation of fresh air intake to correct Air to Fuel ratio problems). • Combustion Blower failure. - The Combustion Blower is not turning fast enough to generate the proper vacuum in the fire box. Visual Check – is the blower motor turning. • Check the Exhaust Blower voltage across the blower wires (>=114V on #5 setting and >= 82V on #1 setting). – Replace the Circuit Board if the Voltage reading is less than 82 V. with a line voltage >114 V AC. • Check Vacuum levels in the exhaust channel by bypassing the Vacuum Switch, then remove the Vacuum hose from Vacuum Switch. Check exhaust vacuum readings by placing the open end of the Vacuum Hose on a Magnehelic Gauge (readings must be above .10” WC on low fire). • Poor Quality Fuel – Insufficient energy in the fuel to produce enough heat to keep the stove burning or operational. • Exhaust Temperature Sensor failure. – Bypass the sensor located on Exhaust Blower, if stove now operates properly, the unit may require cleaning or a new sensor. Contact your local dealer for service. • Check the fuse on the circuit board.

 Does your stove have an OAK ?
How tight is your home . New construction well sealed  Or Older leaky windows doors ?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

johneh said:


> from the manual
> 3. E3 on LED Display (Proof of Fire Failure) • If a fire is not detected, or if the fire has gone out the display will read E3 because the exhaust temperature is too low causing Exhaust Temperature Sensor’s contacts to open. • Check the hopper for fuel. Auger may need to be primed if stove has run out of pellet or being fired for the first time. • Incorrect air damper setting. - Excessive air may consume the fire too quickly before the next drop of fuel, leaving completely unburned fuel in the burn pot liner. - Insufficient air will cause build up, further restricting the air flow through the Burn Pot Liner. This in turn will cause the fuel to burn cold and very slowly. Fuel may build up and smother the fire. In this case clean the burn pot. (NOTE: unit may require a changes to the vent system or installation of fresh air intake to correct Air to Fuel ratio problems). • Combustion Blower failure. - The Combustion Blower is not turning fast enough to generate the proper vacuum in the fire box. Visual Check – is the blower motor turning. • Check the Exhaust Blower voltage across the blower wires (>=114V on #5 setting and >= 82V on #1 setting). – Replace the Circuit Board if the Voltage reading is less than 82 V. with a line voltage >114 V AC. • Check Vacuum levels in the exhaust channel by bypassing the Vacuum Switch, then remove the Vacuum hose from Vacuum Switch. Check exhaust vacuum readings by placing the open end of the Vacuum Hose on a Magnehelic Gauge (readings must be above .10” WC on low fire). • Poor Quality Fuel – Insufficient energy in the fuel to produce enough heat to keep the stove burning or operational. • Exhaust Temperature Sensor failure. – Bypass the sensor located on Exhaust Blower, if stove now operates properly, the unit may require cleaning or a new sensor. Contact your local dealer for service. • Check the fuse on the circuit board.
> 
> Does your stove have an OAK ?
> How tight is your home . New construction well sealed  Or Older leaky windows doors ?



The log cabin is old but we just had new windows and doors put in. I am not sure what an Oak is

We saw that in the manual. We have adjusted damper. I have called the company we bought it from. 

I don’t think they used a gauge to set up. I don’t want to fiddle with the insides if on warranty

Gonna try to get him back as this is on warranty. Just frustrating when you go with a high end item and have issues

Will try the high setting though


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 24, 2017)

Check your sticker for the production date.They had some problems with the early control boards.There is an adjustment in the programming for the combustion blower.Seems to me these units have had a flue problem,and I see 3-90 elbows in your install.Did the dealer check it with a gauge?Also,there are voltage tests the dealer can do on the motor system.Might be possible to install a different impeller on the combustion blower if draft cannot be fixed.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Check your sticker for the production date.They had some problems with the early control boards.There is an adjustment in the programming for the combustion blower.Seems to me these units have had a flue problem,and I see 3-90 elbows in your install.Did the dealer check it with a gauge?Also,there are voltage tests the dealer can do on the motor system.Might be possible to install a different impeller on the combustion blower if draft cannot be fixed.



Thx. Will try to find sticker

I don’t think the dealer checked it with a gauge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 24, 2017)

2- 45's instead of the upper T


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 24, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> 2- 45's instead of the upper T



That I would have to deal with the dealer/installer on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Start the stove with the damper out all the way. After startup turn it all the way up and tell me what it does.



Ok. We have cleaned out stove and started up putting it on level 5. Will let it run and see what happens
Attaching photos in order (how it was with the overflow to clean). Also pic showing damper all the way out. The two marks are where we did test settings as it was installed and left with damper all the way in

We will see what happens
	

		
			
		

		
	
































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Nov 25, 2017)

From the look of that burn pot there is not enough air being drawn throw it .
Is the door tight fitting ? Is the ash pan door tight ?  I would also remove that 
flex line and see if it is plugged in the stove or the line . Start the fire and see  
if it burns better with out the OAK ( Outside Air Kit ) open a window a little


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Ok. We have cleaned out stove and started up putting it on level 5. Will let it run and see what happens
> Attaching photos in order (how it was with the overflow to clean). Also pic showing damper all the way out. The two marks are where we did test settings as it was installed and left with damper all the way in
> 
> We will see what happens
> ...


How is it running now? Are you saying that the damper was all the way in when you bought it?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

JRemington said:


> How is it running now? Are you saying that the damper was all the way in when you bought it?



It is running ok   Did not have to hit the button twice, it did not go to E3. The flame is quite high and good and so far we don’t seem to have a build up of pallets but it’s only been running for about 45 minutes. And it seems to do it after a day or two. The damper was not all the way in it without about half an inch when we bought it or it was set half an inch out by the installer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2017)

I just noticed something else. On the front corners of the burnpot there is a square hole. There are ears on the burnpot that go into those holes. Slide the burnpot forward until the ears drop into those holes. The igniter and combust tube are in way to far.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I just noticed something else. On the front corners of the burnpot there is a square hole. There are ears on the burnpot that go into those holes. Slide the burnpot forward until the ears drop into those holes. The igniter and combust tube are in way to far.



Sorry. Not sure what you mean. 

Which picture




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 25, 2017)

15th photo from the top. see the square holes, the corners of the burn pot go in the holes.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> 15th photo from the top. see the square holes, the corners of the burn pot go in the holes.








So those little edges are supposed to fit into that little square hole area. Thanks we will try that the things you learn



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Sorry. Not sure what you mean.
> 
> Which picture
> 
> ...



So we Ran it on level five For about three hours. It had a good flame, however the burn pot is now full. We will try again tomorrow we will clean it all out and we will make sure the burn pot is out a bit and fitting in those holes and see what happens


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 25, 2017)

Does the smaller pellet flue pie go all the way up above roof,or did they just end it part way up?I would like to see magnehelic gauge readings,bet they are low.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Does the smaller pellet flue pie go all the way up above roof,or did they just end it part way up?I would like to see magnehelic gauge readings,bet they are low.



Not sure about the pipe It was installed when we weren’t home there used to be a woodstove there and the little pie was where the woodstove pipe started I think they just used the smaller pipe to get up to that area but again I wasn’t here when they installed it. I do not think the installer used a gauge


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 25, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Not sure about the pipe It was installed when we weren’t home there used to be a woodstove there and the little pie was where the woodstove pipe started I think they just used the smaller pipe to get up to that area but again I wasn’t here when they installed it. I do not think the installer used a gauge
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ask him,or have yer husband look up on roof.Sure appears to have a low draft problem.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Nov 25, 2017)

OAK=outside air kit
I think getting the burn pot situated like it should be and you’ll be good.
Until that error is corrected it will never work properly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2017)

Eddie Haskell said:


> OAK=outside air kit
> I think getting the burn pot situated like it should be and you’ll be good.
> Until that error is corrected it will never work properly.
> 
> ...


The igniter and air tube should only be coming through the burnpot holes about 1/8th of an inch or a touch more. I also think that is your problem. Didn't the dealer give you a lesson after it was installed. I found doing that saves at least two trips back.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The igniter and air tube should only be coming through the burnpot holes about 1/8th of an inch or a touch more. I also think that is your problem. Didn't the dealer give you a lesson after it was installed. I found doing that saves at least two trips back.



No. Just said here is the manual. 

Showed how to clean it out and empty bottom tray. And said about once a month take an air compressor and. Take the stove pipe caps off and blow it up the chimney?

We have moved the burn pot back so that the little Divet are over the holes. Started the stove up again and put it on level two this time. We shall see what happens. How we close the damper to about half and set it on L2 wouldn’t that be nice if this is the only issue will let everyone know. Thanks everyone for your feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2017)

I would run it on high and leave the damper open to start. Has the stove even gotten hot enough to cure the paint? In other words did it stink like chemicals?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 25, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I would run it on high and leave the damper open to start. Has the stove even gotten hot enough to cure the paint? In other words did it stink like chemicals?



Not that I know of. But in all honesty we really haven’t run it that much just because we’ve had so many issues and it hasn’t been really cold so we’ve only really had it on level one or two


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Not that I know of. But in all honesty we really haven’t run it that much just because we’ve had so many issues and it hasn’t been really cold so we’ve only really had it on level one or two
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You would know it, lol. Open your windows and fire it up on high and burn it off.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> You would know it, lol. Open your windows and fire it up on high and burn it off.



So we moved the burn pot back so that the diverts were in the wholes. Ran it on level 2 for most of the day. I think he put it a bit higher for a while then back to level 2 again for the night

It had been running for about 18-20 hours. The burn pot is just now full of pellets

I know it Has to be cleaned daily. So is this the normal working. But the burnt part would be full after about 18 to 20 hours, on level two?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Well,your stove is the "upgraded" mini,which had low burn problems.Your manual says should burn 2 to 3 days before cleaning pot,I still think low draft.Did you go into programming and turn up "feed rate trim"? If not,try it.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Well,your stove is the "upgraded" mini,which had low burn problems.Your manual says should burn 2 to 3 days before cleaning pot,I still think low draft.Did you go into programming and turn up "feed rate trim"? If not,try it.



Sorry. When you say turn up feed rate. Do you mean put to level 3-5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Sorry,meant "combustion motor trim"


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Sorry,meant "combustion motor trim"



That I have no idea of

Would not even know how or where to start on that

My other half is ready to phone the dealer and tell him to take it back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Page 21 in the manual under "operating instructions",but is also something your dealer should have trained you.I can tell you Enviro would not be happy with this dealer.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

Bob is right. The trims may need adjusting. It could also be a chimney problem but I'm thinking not. I also don't think it's a control board problem to run that long. If you would like to call me I can walk you through the trims. For all we know the feed is on high and the air could be on low.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Bob is right. The trims may need adjusting. It could also be a chimney problem but I'm thinking not. I also don't think it's a control board problem to run that long. If you would like to call me I can walk you through the trims. For all we know the feed is on high and the air could be on low.



Sure. We could arrange that. I will talk with my other half to arrange

I am in BC. So Pacific Standard Time

I am just at work today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Sure. We could arrange that. I will talk with my other half to arrange
> 
> I am in BC. So Pacific Standard Time
> 
> ...



I will look at page 21 in the manual first. I know the dealer was supposed to be contacting in Enviro

That was Friday. I will have to follow up with him on Monday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Wow. There is a hidden button. Just reading the manual. I did actually read over the manual a bit

In saying that the dealer/installer was reading the manual when he installed

Never saw this part. Bad me

A. Feed trim
C combustion trim 

When I get home I will press and let you all know




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

Does anyone know anything about the pellets they are burning. I live in the NE US and know nothing about them.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Does anyone know anything about the pellets they are burning. I live in the NE US and know nothing about them.


https://www.hearth.com/talk/forums/2017-18-pellet-fuel-reviews-opinions-questions.44/


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Does anyone know anything about the pellets they are burning. I live in the NE US and know nothing about them.



OK I checked the settings it is P1.  A3. C3

This Was with the heat setting on level one as per the manual


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

OK give me a second--


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

I would see if you can change A  to 2 and C to 4 or 5.Write everything down,the factory people like notes.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

Bob is right. Set the auger at 2 and the combustion to 5. The Dealer is going to have to check the WCI pressure and if that's good he'll have to check the auger cycles. I would also two 45s on the chimney if the pressure is low. If it were me I'd "borrow" a control board off another stove and rule that out. The pot should not be overflowing in one day.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Bob is right. Set the auger at 2 and the combustion to 5. The Dealer is going to have to check the WCI pressure and if that's good he'll have to check the auger cycles. I would also two 45s on the chimney if the pressure is low. If it were me I'd "borrow" a control board off another stove and rule that out. The pot should not be overflowing in one day.


Thanks,and totally agree with everything you said,esp.cause some stoves were shipped with defective boards.Nice stoves though,would own one.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Thanks,and totally agree with everything you said,esp.cause some stoves were shipped with defective boards.Nice stoves though,would own one.



Thank you. We will try that and I will let the dealer know on Monday the items that we have done I’m sorry to sound stupid but what is WCI pressure


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Thank you. We will try that and I will let the dealer know on Monday the items that we have done I’m sorry to sound stupid but what is WCI pressure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Water column pressure,just another way to say draft readings,you remember,using a gauge when installing the stove.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Water column pressure,just another way to say draft readings,you remember,using a gauge when installing the stove.



I do not believe the installer used a gauge when he installed the stove. He just turned it on had it fire up and then that was it and since it was fall and not cold we never had the stove running at all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

The vacuum created by the combustion blower is an important part of proper burning,and part of your problems,cannot believe dealer did not check it.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Also,do not be shy about showing this forum to your installer,or the stove manufacturer.The manufacturers sometimes will follow these forums,for feedback.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> The vacuum created by the combustion blower is an important part of proper burning,and part of your problems,cannot believe dealer did not check it.



I don’t believe he did As I asked him the last time if he could come up with a magnehelic  gauge to check and he did not mention it. 

I did check to see when it was made but the only sticker on the back says made in Canada 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> I don’t believe he did As I asked him the last time if he could come up with a magnehelic  gauge to check and he did not mention it.
> 
> I did check to see when it was made but the only sticker on the back says made in Canada
> 
> ...



Thanks everyone you guys have been great. We will look to adjust the auger and the combustion tomorrow and go from there and yes I will be emailing our installer to let him know the items that we have discussed and ride. Frustrating after spending $700 for installation and 3500 for the stove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Page 36 in your manual is what it looks like,may be inside a stove cover,If does not have one,return stove.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

When they are running properly,they are great stoves.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Page 36 in your manual is what it looks like,may be inside a stove cover,If does not have one,return stove.



Interesting. I am pretty sure he didn’t fill that out. The only thing I received from him filled out with the solid fuel heating questionnaire basically our WETT inspection


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Interesting. I am pretty sure he didn’t fill that out. The only thing I received from him filled out with the solid fuel heating questionnaire basically our WETT inspection
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks like I definitely will have to get that for warranty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Looks like I definitely will have to get that for warranty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GO GIRL!


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> GO GIRL!



[emoji35] I am in the middle of a banking system conversion and I really don’t have time to deal with this this is why I hire professionals, sigh thanks again everyone we will continue on with the fight. Thank goodness it’s not actually cold yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> [emoji35] I am in the middle of a banking system conversion and I really don’t have time to deal with this this is why I hire professionals, sigh thanks again everyone we will continue on with the fight. Thank goodness it’s not actually cold yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yep got my manual in front of me see my installation datasheet completely empty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Yep got my manual in front of me see my installation datasheet completely empty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And,a sticker looking just like that is to be attached to your stove.Have the dealer remove the proper panel and show it to you,he will have to to get the serial number.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> And,a sticker looking just like that is to be attached to your stove.Have the dealer remove the proper panel and show it to you,he will have to to get the serial number.



Thanks. We have looked at all of the panels, inside them that data sheet is nowhere. Something else I will be emailing the dealer about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> And,a sticker looking just like that is to be attached to your stove.Have the dealer remove the proper panel and show it to you,he will have to to get the serial number.



I have tried to contact in Enviro directly but they don’t have any contact number unless you are a dealer on their website

I will start with my delivery again first then go from there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> I have tried to contact in Enviro directly but they don’t have any contact number unless you are a dealer on their website
> 
> I will start with my delivery again first then go from there
> 
> ...


You can use"request a call" on their website,I understand why they use such a system.If that fails,call The Fireplace Center,in Kalispell,they have an excellent reputation,and will help,at least with getting you in touch.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

We have an M55cast burning in our showroom and get a 50 percent burn credit in February. At that time it's going home with me. It's my favorite of all our stoves. We recently sold a Max and that puts off a lot of heat. We only carry Enviro and Kozi.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> We have an M55cast burning in our showroom and get a 50 percent burn credit in February. At that time it's going home with me. It's my favorite of all our stoves. We recently sold a Max and that puts off a lot of heat. We only carry Enviro and Kozi.


Nice


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

They can't do anything more than we have. It's your Dealers responsibility to get this right. If he does what we suggested he will get to the bottom of this. This stove should never overflow the burnpot unless you don't dump the pot for a week. I've seen them keep burning with the pot full of ash. I have the auger cycles in my desk at work if he doesn't have them. 


bob bare said:


> Thanks,and totally agree with everything you said,esp.cause some stoves were shipped with defective boards.Nice stoves though,would own one.





Powergirl said:


> I have tried to contact in Enviro directly but they don’t have any contact number unless you are a dealer on their website
> 
> I will start with my delivery again first then go from there
> 
> ...


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

The newer Enviro stoves should have date of Man and serial number either under the hopper lid or on the back of the stove. I had one Distributor send us some with 2014 build dates. If this is the case with yours it may not have the updated control board and that may be the problem


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The newer Enviro stoves should have date of Man and serial number either under the hopper lid or on the back of the stove. I had one Distributor send us some with 2014 build dates. If this is the case with yours it may not have the updated control board and that may be the problem



We will take another look. We have not seen any sticker on the hopper door or on the back but the purchase invoice does show a serial number. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The newer Enviro stoves should have date of Man and serial number either under the hopper lid or on the back of the stove. I had one Distributor send us some with 2014 build dates. If this is the case with yours it may not have the updated control board and that may be the problem



If you wouldn’t mind sending me the auger cycles that would be great. If you’re able to email them to me you could email them to lhaworth@integriscu.ca


I appreciate all the help you guys have given me. At least I have some stuff to talk with the dealer about. A little bit of information to help me when I’m chatting with him. Have a great night everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

The board for that stove should have the number C-11652 on it. His other stoves other than the M55 will work as a test board. Before this is over you'll know more than they do.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 26, 2017)

If your Dealer gets stumped he can call Jeff at (315) 767-1091. We were all new at this at one time.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

If there is not a "permanent" metallic sticker,on the stove,looks just like the printout in the manual,I would have unit removed.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The board for that stove should have the number C-11652 on it. His other stoves other than the M55 will work as a test board. Before this is over you'll know more than they do.



The only number I see like that is this 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> If there is not a "permanent" metallic sticker,on the stove,looks just like the printout in the manual,I would have unit removed.



We have looked up on the lid of the hopper, and the other half has remove screws and looked on the inside of both side panels we can’t see any permanent sticker. Should the permit sticker already have been on there that the dealer just updates or is the dealer supposed to attach it? Not sure why it does not have a sticker, but it will be yet another thing I bring up with the dealer tomorrow in my nice email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> The only number I see like that is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the stove wiring diagram,good info,but,the metallic permanent sticker should look just like the one in your manual,they give you that picture in the manual,so you will know what it looks like,to write down your stove serial number.It "must" be there!


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 26, 2017)

bob bare said:


> That is the stove wiring diagram,good info,but,the metallic permanent sticker should look just like the one in your manual,they give you that picture in the manual,so you will know what it looks like,to write down your stove serial number.It "must" be there!



Ok. So that is not the board number either?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> We have looked up on the lid of the hopper, and the other half has remove screws and looked on the inside of both side panels we can’t see any permanent sticker. Should the permit sticker already have been on there that the dealer just updates or is the dealer supposed to attach it? Not sure why it does not have a sticker, but it will be yet another thing I bring up with the dealer tomorrow in my nice email
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK my internet is slow.It is not "attached" by dealer,it is installed by the factory when it is built.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Ok. So that is not the board number either?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nO THE BOARD NUMBER IS ON THE CONTROL BOARD,FORGET ABOUT THAT FOR NOW


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

WOOPS sorry about caps,am watching a movie,lol


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 26, 2017)

Ok,because I am still awake(watching movie,lol),enviro is still owned by sherwood.According to their warrenty,if paperwork/registration is not "proper" they and dealer have no responsibility.Actually,not uncommon,you are supposed to know better.If dealer cannot come to your house,take off a panel,that shows the metallic serial number sticker(identical to the one in your manual,which is why the one in your manual has "sample" across it) ,call the police(well mounties?lol)The stove is a great design,but early ones had problems,were fixed,I do not trust your seller/installer.Sleep well,you have ingested enough info from us to make a proper decision Bob
.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 27, 2017)

I am going by memory on the board. I will check this morning. I don't like there is no visible serial number. I have never seen one without it.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 27, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I am going by memory on the board. I will check this morning. I don't like there is no visible serial number. I have never seen one without it.



So we did find one sticker. On the ashpan
	

		
			
		

		
	






Manufactured in 2015

I will be emailing the dealer today with all of the stuff that I have found out from you guys, thanks again so much for all of this at least I have a little bit to talk to him about. I appreciate the phone number I will let him have that just in case. You guys are awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 27, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> So we did find one sticker. On the ashpan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 year old stove,and of the era they had control board problems.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 27, 2017)

JRemington said:


> They can't do anything more than we have. It's your Dealers responsibility to get this right. If he does what we suggested he will get to the bottom of this. This stove should never overflow the burnpot unless you don't dump the pot for a week. I've seen them keep burning with the pot full of ash. I have the auger cycles in my desk at work if he doesn't have them.


Hi there.  Just wondering if you have the cycle information.  Just crafting a letter to the dealer we purchased it from


----------



## JRemington (Nov 27, 2017)

I'm installing a stove now. I'll get them when I get back. I'd be calling him telling him to get over there and check the draft and get it working.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 27, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I'm installing a stove now. I'll get them when I get back. I'd be calling him telling him to get over there and check the draft and get it working.



Yes. I emailed him this morning to let him know all I have learned from you guys 

Along with the installation sheet that needs completing

Awaiting his response. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 27, 2017)

You ought to ask for about 400 to 500 for being an older stove,and partial refund for the install,as you have done all the technical research.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 27, 2017)

You guys have been an amazing help. 

All I can say is it is good it is warm here still 

It is the only source of heat in that outbuilding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 27, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I'm installing a stove now. I'll get them when I get back.



Umm no your talking in here.   Lol


----------



## Tails1 (Nov 27, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> You guys have been an amazing help.
> 
> All I can say is it is good it is warm here still
> 
> ...



I would not be a pellet stove owner but for this site. Too  many variables with pellet stoves IMO to not to have a good source for questions, and I trust the folks here more then my dealer.


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Nov 28, 2017)

Any news?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Any news?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I emailed our dealer yesterday outlining what I found out from the forums and asked him to check with the manufacturer and get back to me. No response.

I emailed him again today asking him if he had a chance to check things out and when we could schedule an appointment for him to come look at the stove, make any adjustments to the auger and combustion trim fees and check the results with the proper gauge. No response


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

If you want to pm me the Dealers name and address I will contact them and have them contact you. I understand as someone that sells and services stoves that it can get overwhelming but it's part of the game. I looked for the auger timing sheet but couldn't find it. As for the combustion issue if you clean the pot and take a video of the flame we can tell you if the pressure is low.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> If you want to pm me the Dealers name and address I will contact them and have them contact you. I understand as someone that sells and services stoves that it can get overwhelming but it's part of the game. I looked for the auger timing sheet but couldn't find it. As for the combustion issue if you clean the pot and take a video of the flame we can tell you if the pressure is low.



I will stop by their first and talk one on one with them. I think that is only fair

But I will let them know your offer. It is much appreciated. They are the only dealer listed for my town

I will take pic of flame. When should I take pic. What level would you like the stove to be on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> I will stop by their first and talk one on one with them. I think that is only fair
> 
> But I will let them know your offer. It is much appreciated. They are the only dealer listed for my town
> 
> ...


Yes is proper to give them a chance,now they know you have all the info,and then,go directly to manufacturer.Is proper way.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

Put it on setting three and open the draft. The flame should be real active and you should have some sparks bouncing around. You don't want to see a lazy flame with dark or smoking tips on the flame.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Put it on setting three and open the draft. The flame should be real active and you should have some sparks bouncing around. You don't want to see a lazy flame with dark or smoking tips on the flame.



Ok. I am sure my half would know. But when you say open the draft.. do you mean damper if so all the way?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Ok. I am sure my half would know. But when you say open the draft.. do you mean damper if so all the way?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes the slide.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Yes the slide.



Ok. I will get him to do

We have done this in past and the flame seems good. But we end up with the build up He is used to wood stoves. 

Will post tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

I just came back from a call and I'll tell you why I always tell people to open the draft first if the pot is filling and it's smoking. This couple have a dog as big as a cow. This is the second time he's push the draft lever in. If you're having a problem, opening the draft all the way takes that out of the equation. You can reset it after you find the problem. Which leads me to the second most common issue. People call and tell me their stove keeps shutting down right after they cleaned it. That's because they forget to lock the ash drawer. You did lock the ash drawer didn't you? You'd be surprised how many new stove owners do this.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I just came back from a call and I'll tell you why I always tell people to open the draft first if the pot is filling and it's smoking. This couple have a dog as big as a cow. This is the second time he's push the draft lever in. If you're having a problem, opening the draft all the way takes that out of the equation. You can reset it after you find the problem. Which leads me to the second most common issue. People call and tell me their stove keeps shutting down right after they cleaned it. That's because they forget to lock the ash drawer. You did lock the ash drawer didn't you? You'd be surprised how many new stove owners do this.



But it is a contained unit. There are no levers outside.

I think I must be having a truly blond moment 
	

		
			
		

		
	








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I just came back from a call and I'll tell you why I always tell people to open the draft first if the pot is filling and it's smoking. This couple have a dog as big as a cow. This is the second time he's push the draft lever in. If you're having a problem, opening the draft all the way takes that out of the equation. You can reset it after you find the problem. Which leads me to the second most common issue. People call and tell me their stove keeps shutting down right after they cleaned it. That's because they forget to lock the ash drawer. You did lock the ash drawer didn't you? You'd be surprised how many new stove owners do this.


Good stuf,glad you are here,and,being a technician,much appreciated.Her damper is behind the panel,have to remove the panel,but,if they keep it iI expect they will do the "rod through the side panel" conversion.I have seen so much pet hair clog up room fans it is crazy!


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> But it is a contained unit. There are no levers outside.
> 
> I think I must be having a truly blond moment
> 
> ...


Nope all is cool


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

I really would like to see that install be changed to 2 4 degree bends instead of the 90 degree bends,any stove would breathe better,but,wait till yer dealer shows up.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Nope all is cool



Ok. Yes we have removed Two screws so we can adjust the damper. We have moved it out a bit - about 1/2 way Not all the way

Thought I was losing it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> I really would like to see that install be changed to 2 4 degree bends instead of the 90 degree bends,any stove would breathe better,but,wait till yer dealer shows up.



Thx. Will discuss when I visit the shop tomorr


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> That's because they forget to lock the ash drawer. You did lock the ash drawer didn't you? You'd be surprised how many new stove owners do this.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> View attachment 216733



OK I’m going to sound really stupid here I didn’t know there was a lock on the Astros we will look at our stove in detail tomorrow morning when it is bright out. We just shut the red drawer so it’s closed. I will ask the husband. He has been the one doing all of this. I will see if he has noticed any type of luck on the ash pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

that pic is the pic you posted so it does have a lock. just make sure on your next test fire it is tight and locked


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

It is a 1/4 turn thumb latch,draws the ash pan up against the gasket,I cannot believe your husband would not have done that wrong.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

And,anyway,dealer should have explained it!Yep we are back to that,again!


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> It is a 1/4 turn thumb latch,draws the ash pan up against the gasket,I cannot believe your husband would not have done that wrong.



He did not. He knew about it. He says it does not sit in place if not locked. Yay for that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> OK I’m going to sound really stupid here I didn’t know there was a lock on the Astros we will look at our stove in detail tomorrow morning when it is bright out. We just shut the red drawer so it’s closed. I will ask the husband. He has been the one doing all of this. I will see if he has noticed any type of luck on the ash pot



nothing stupid about it. they should have walked you through an entire first fire. explained everything. and answer any questions you may have had before they packed up and left.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

We may have just found your problem. It should be tripping your vacuum switch. But if it's not it's going to cause a combustion problem. I see you have cathedral ceilings. How far above the ceiling does the pipe go?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> nothing stupid about it. they should have walked you through an entire first fire. explained everything. and answer any questions you may have had before they packed up and left.



Ok. So question. Just with where the burnt pot should fit we had it pushed into far cause we wanted it to be tight not knowing any better. Then someone said hey you need to have a fit in these little holes but it still didn’t fit right so here are two pictures which one is right the one where is fitting in the holes or one where it’s really truly back and there’s only a teeny bit of the pike showing
	

		
			
		

		
	










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> We may have just found your problem. It should be tripping your vacuum switch. But if it's not it's going to cause a combustion problem. I see you have cathedral ceilings. How far above the ceiling does the pipe go?



There it was a woodstove in there for about 25 years. The actual rest of the pipe was the old woodstove pipe it goes up about

From the end of the pipe from the pellet stove it goes up about 12 feet using the old woodstove pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

Those three elbows alone take up 15 feet of EVL. Add what looks like 3 feet of horizontal and 8 feet of vertical and you're at 22 of your 25 allowed. Two 45's instead would have you at 17.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Those three elbows alone take up 15 feet of EVL. Add what looks like 3 feet of horizontal and 8 feet of vertical and you're at 22 of your 25 allowed. Two 45's instead would have you at 17.








From the top of the actual pellet stove pipe that is where it starts to use the old woodstove pipe it then extends up about 10 feet that’s how much plywood is there then above that from the roof it extends out about approximately 45 feet from the roof



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

Is there a liner in the wood stove pipe? And is it 6 or 8 inch? Whenever you go into a 6 inch pipe the pellet pipe has to be 4 inch. If it's an 8 inch pipe it has to have a liner. This gets worse by the day. Did you have this inspected?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

45 feet? This isn't going to work.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Is there a liner in the wood stove pipe? And is it 6 or 8 inch? Whenever you go into a 6 inch pipe the pellet pipe has to be 4 inch. If it's an 8 inch pipe it has to have a liner. This gets worse by the day. Did you have this inspected?



Yes there is a liner in the woodstove pipe it is 8 inch pipe we had it installed professionally so they could give us a proper WETT inspection for our insurance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

OK.Your stove is the "upgraded" enviro mini stove.They had many problems,with burning poorly,on low settings,there were up grades,fixed lots of stuff.Your stove is supposed to have all this fixed.But,the early ones had some problems with the control boards.The stove design is good,the burn pot is ok,proven,you should be able to burn it(even a crappy burn) for 2 days without shutting it down,to service the pot,but you can always scrape pot,a bit,while still running.Even with the improvements,on this stove,you need almost perfect airflow,the flue and combustion air.We have seen your dealer has failed you terribly,and we feel for you,as you purchased a top of the line unit.In reality,you could have bought a 900 dollar castle serenity stove,from the farm store,paid a stove shop to install it,and had less problems,and,almost immediate help,on the phone,from the importer.As I fix stoves,part time,I am very disgusted with Enviro having such a poor dealer.I like their products,but I own a Harman,and an Austroflamm.If your new stove was an Harman Accentra,you would not be on this forum,except to say how easy it is to just dump in a bag and turn the knob.Heck,my 94 Austroflamm is a better stove,right now than what you possess,because it would work there.OK see you are posting new stuff,sorry for ranting,having a beer,watching it snow here.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> 45 feet?[/
> 
> From where the stove pipe comes out at the bottom of the stove to the very top of the pipe where the woodstove pipe was it is 7 feet then there is an additional 10 feet up to the actual roof and then there’s about 4 to5 feet out of the roof the rest of the chimney
> 
> ...


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> OK.Your stove is the "upgraded" enviro mini stove.They had many problems,with burning poorly,on low settings,there were up grades,fixed lots of stuff.Your stove is supposed to have all this fixed.But,the early ones had some problems with the control boards.The stove design is good,the burn pot is ok,proven,you should be able to burn it(even a crappy burn) for 2 days without shutting it down,to service the pot,but you can always scrape pot,a bit,while still running.Even with the improvements,on this stove,you need almost perfect airflow,the flue and combustion air.We have seen your dealer has failed you terribly,and we feel for you,as you purchased a top of the line unit.In reality,you could have bought a 900 dollar castle serenity stove,from the farm store,paid a stove shop to install it,and had less problems,and,almost immediate help,on the phone,from the importer.As I fix stoves,part time,I am very disgusted with Enviro having such a poor dealer.I like their products,but I own a Harman,and an Austroflamm.If your new stove was an Harman Accentra,you would not be on this forum,except to say how easy it is to just dump in a bag and turn the knob.Heck,my 94 Austroflamm is a better stove,right now than what you possess,because it would work there.OK see you are posting new stuff,sorry for ranting,having a beer,watching it snow here.



Unfortunately they are the only dealer up in enviro here in town.

My husband is to the point where he just wants the stove removed I personally just want to put a wood stove back in

I will be stopping by their store tomorrow and talking in person with them and then if I have to I guess talk to and Enviro
unless they want to take the stove back and give me my money back

This is a long time a well-known company in our town


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

I have no idea what your codes are but Enviro will tell you that you can't run a 3 inch pipe into a 6 for that distance. So would the NFI manual. Your going to have a draft issue no matter what you do. Did you mean 45 feet or inches?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I have no idea what your codes are but Enviro will tell you that you can't run a 3 inch pipe into a 6 for that distance. So would the NFI manual. Your going to have a draft issue no matter what you do. Did you mean 45 feet or inches?



4 to 5. 

From where it leaves the building it is about 4 feet so it extends through the roof up into the air about 4 feet with a From the old woodstove the first level of the roof it extends up about 10 feet through the building and then from the bottom of the stove to the actual old woodstove pipe it is about 7 feet so in total about 21 feet from the bottom of the stove to the very top of the cap


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> 4 to 5.
> 
> From where it leaves the building it is about 4 feet so it extends through the roof up into the air about 4 feet with a From the old woodstove the first level of the roof it extends up about 10 feet through the building and then from the bottom of the stove to the actual old woodstove pipe it is about 7 feet so in total about 21 feet from the bottom of the stove to the very top of the cap
> 
> ...












So for the burn pot position should I be looking at picture one where the little nipples fit in the holes. Or picture to where it’s back a bit and the pipes don’t really go into the burn pot



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Ya,you have been mistreated.I do not think anything they could do would make it proper,in your mind.Old,reputable,etc means nothing when they do not provide the service.It is a shame,as pellet burning is environmentally friendly,and usually cheaper.Sorry for bad experience,hope you report it to the manufacturer.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

The bottom picture


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Ya,you have been mistreated.I do not think anything they could do would make it proper,in your mind.Old,reputable,etc means nothing when they do not provide the service.It is a shame,as pellet burning is environmentally friendly,and usually cheaper.Sorry for bad experience,hope you report it to the manufacturer.



You guys are all super awesome I so appreciate your feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The bottom picture



Thank you we will try the stove again tomorrow we still have had the item into far if that is the case
	

		
			
		

		
	









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

The igniter and air tube should only barely come through the pot.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The igniter and air tube should only barely come through the pot.



Thx. We are wetrying again. I wanted to wait till tomorrow but the husband said no we’re going to try it tonight. Tomorrow I will visit the dealer and discuss with him and then contact the manufacturer. And I do like the stove it’s cute, it goes with the cabin. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Thank you we will try the stove again tomorrow we still have had the item into far if that is the case
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cannot see the bottom,in that pic,BUT,you already were told,and tried,put the burn pot dimples into the groves/holes,and it only prolonged the pot overflow,but good luck,I never would own a piece of equipment that would be that poorly build,and your stove is not.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Thx. We are wetrying again. I wanted to wait till tomorrow but the husband said no we’re going to try it tonight. Tomorrow I will visit the dealer and discuss with him and then contact the manufacturer. And I do like the stove it’s cute, it goes with the cabin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Take a .45 cal with you,tell him he is coming home with you---oh wait you are not in montana,sorry,,LOL


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Take a .45 cal with you,tell him he is coming home with you---oh wait you are not in montana,sorry,,LOL



No. Going to take my 45 70. 

The husband said this is the first time the burnt pot actually sort of fell into the holes before it was resting on top so hopefully fingers crossed we have better luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

OK back to the other pellet stove site,got to answer some questions over there


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

Two 45's and bump to a 4" through the wood stove pipe to the top wouldn't that help the draft? mine is only 12 foot and run the 3" right up the old fireplace pipe. anchored at top and bottom hold pipe centered.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

How can you manage more than one site lol?


Powergirl said:


> Ok. So question. Just with where the burnt pot should fit we had it pushed into far cause we wanted it to be tight not knowing any better. Then someone said hey you need to have a fit in these little holes but it still didn’t fit right so here are two pictures which one is right the one where is fitting in the holes or one where it’s really truly back and there’s only a teeny bit of the pike showing
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Powergirl said:


> There it was a woodstove in there for about 25 years. The actual rest of the pipe was the old woodstove pipe it goes up about
> 
> From the end of the pipe from the pellet stove it goes up about 12 feet using the old woodstove pipe
> 
> ...





bob bare said:


> OK back to the other pellet stove site,got to answer some questions over there


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

That would be much better.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> No. Going to take my 45 70.



NOW SHE'S ON TO SOMTHING.   Me and my ball peen hammer have been there done that


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> How can you manage more than one site lol?








I cannot seem to post a video unless anyone can tell me how to do that the picture doesn’t really kind of show how the fire is



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> How can you manage more than one site lol?


Been an automotive mechanic all my life,multitasking is how to make money


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> View attachment 216742
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to post a video unless anyone can tell me how to do that the picture doesn’t really kind of show how the fire is
> ...



The fire never seems to be lazy and unlevel to it goes right up to the top of the inside of the stove but is done that in the past I guess we will see what happens when I come out tomorrow morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

JRemington said:


> How can you manage more than one site lol?



Bob's "THE MAN"


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> The fire never seems to be lazy and unlevel to it goes right up to the top of the inside of the stove but is done that in the past I guess we will see what happens when I come out tomorrow morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that flame is great,a bit too high,but happens,as stove feeders are not consistant.But,your problem is on the lower settings,where it builds up crap,causes problems.A high burn on a stove only tells you a small part of the story


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> View attachment 216742
> 
> 
> I cannot seem to post a video unless anyone can tell me how to do that the picture doesn’t really kind of show how the fire is
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 28, 2017)

A pellet stove has to preform properly,in all settings,at all times,to be worth the money yopu paid.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

bob bare said:


> A pellet stove has to preform properly,in all settings,at all times,to be worth the money yopu paid.



Tell me about it. It’s not cold here yet once a gets down to -20-25 you want that still running on like level four or five


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 28, 2017)

I bet it works now the pot is in righ. And lock the ashpan.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

damper out half way?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 28, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> damper out half way?



Yes the dampers about halfway the pot is in a different position the ash pan is locked all the wood has always been locked the husband was smarter than me. It is on L2 we have not change the combustion trim or the auger trim but we will see what happens tomorrow morning and then the next morning after fingers crossed because I really do like the cute little red stove

Night all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 28, 2017)

im gonna go sleep now.lol


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

^    Tapping foot waiting for overnight burn results.  Lol


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> ^    Tapping foot waiting for overnight burn results.  Lol



Lol

So far so good

Turned on L2 at 8:00 ish last night 

Checked at 7 am this morning. Pot about 1/4 full.

Going to check again when home today and see how it is

Fingers crossed. If good then we will try on L3. 

The nice thing is we did not get the regular E3 error






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

Very Cool!


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't think it's the stove. A quarter full overnight is a little much but your chimney set up could cause it. Tell your dealer to set the draft on setting one or else just open it a little bit more yourself. If you can get where your cleaning the pot every third day I'd call it good. I'd still like to know what the draft is reading.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I don't think it's the stove. A quarter full overnight is a little much but your chimney set up could cause it. Tell your dealer to set the draft on setting one or else just open it a little bit more yourself. If you can get where your cleaning the pot every third day I'd call it good. I'd still like to know what the draft is reading.



Me too. My husband wanted to pull out the damper a bit more but I said wait. Just let it run for a bit.  Then tweak 

We may just buy a gauge and check

Still no response from dealer. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

When it gets colder and you set it up higher the pot will stay clean longer. There are many stoves that dirty the pot on setting one and two. If you don't mind what did you pay for the stove?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> When it gets colder and you set it up higher the pot will stay clean longer. There are many stoves that dirty the pot on setting one and two. If you don't mind what did you pay for the stove?



Total cost 4700

3000 for the stove

800 labour

Test parts. For pipe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

The stove price was good. Was the pipe $900.00?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> The stove price was good. Was the pipe $900.00?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

show me a $76.00  45 in the picture!


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

Wow. A 244 dollar t with clean out. How is the pipe connected to the stove?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

And didn't you say you had a liner?


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Wow. A 244 dollar t with clean out. How is the pipe connected to the stove?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

Tell them it needs to be like this on the inside and ADD 4" from the ceiling to the termination and a nice cap! you have paid more than enough for it all already


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> Tell them it needs to be like this on the inside and ADD 4" from the ceiling to the termination and a nice cap! you have paid more than enough for it all already



Well if I can ever get them to reply to my emails I will. I will be stopping by there on Thursday to have a chat with them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

How do you know there is a 3inch liner?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

I don't like to knock someone else's work, but your manual will say not to exceed 25 EVL in your manual. And who's idea was this chimney? I'm also curious who inspected this and passed it? There's two hours at the most to install this and that's heavy, but that isn't what's most bothersome. I've been told Canada is stricter on inspections than the US. That would fail here. Just look at your manual.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I don't like to knock someone else's work, but your manual will say not to exceed 25 EVL in your manual. And who's idea was this chimney? I'm also curious who inspected this and passed it? There's two hours at the most to install this and that's heavy, but that isn't what's most bothersome. I've been told Canada is stricter on inspections than the US. That would fail here. Just look at your manual.



The person who installed it inspects The city doesn’t require an actual inspection anymore but we had to get a WETT inspection for insurance and those eyes guys are certified to give it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

ya I'd CHAT with them to.. hmmm wonder how i got the nickname lol


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> ya I'd CHAT with them to.. hmmm wonder how i got the nickname lol







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Yes husband is ready to go tell them to pull the stove out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> How do you know there is a 3inch liner?



I was guessing it was 3" from stove to ceiling then she said it went to 8"


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

They must not have looked at the manual because the Authority with Jurisdiction is the Manufacturer. And I can tell you with 100 percent certainty Enviro will tell you this is not allowed. Not only is the EVL which means equivalent vent length well over 25, that hook up would mandate a 4 inch pellet pipe going into a 4inch approved liner. It's not possible to get the needed draft on an everyday basis. On a windy day the wind will come down that seven inch double wall pipe. And at 25 feet in length a combustion fan with positive draft does not have the power to draft that distance to expell the exhaust gasses properly. Are these folks NFI certified? I'm not saying this can't be fixed but it needs a 4 in pipe going into a four inch liner to be proper.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> They must not have looked at the manual because the Authority with Jurisdiction is the Manufacturer. And I can tell you with 100 percent certainty Enviro will tell you this is not allowed. Not only is the EVL which means equivalent vent length well over 25, that hook up would mandate a 4 inch pellet pipe.



So we have the wrong kind of stove for the building that it is in?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

no your stove is fine its the vent pipe and its instalation


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> They must not have looked at the manual because the Authority with Jurisdiction is the Manufacturer. And I can tell you with 100 percent certainty Enviro will tell you this is not allowed. Not only is the EVL which means equivalent vent length well over 25, that hook up would mandate a 4 inch pellet pipe.



Jeff study the pic it may be 4". if the OAK is 3"


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

The air kit is 2.5.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

And you can't draw air from a crawl space which I assume is under there.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

i wasn't gonna go there. lol


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

3PVP stands for 3 inch pellet vent pro. I would think a fair thing to do would be for them to come back and put in 4 inch pipe and a ten foot piece of 4 inch liner. That would solve the issue. And pay for the aggravation. This is why people should be NFI certified like the manual requests.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

And I'm not sure if this stove calls for 6 or 9 inches of spark resistant material in front of the stove.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> And you can't draw air from a crawl space which I assume is under there.



It is not really a crawlspace it is actually open the cabin is built on pillars I can actually crawl under there from the outside


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> It is not really a crawlspace it is actually open the cabin is built on pillars I can actually crawl under there from the outside
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The woodstove was vented from underneath there too and it was there for 25 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> And I'm not sure if this stove calls for 6 or 9 inches of spark resistant material in front of the stove.



The little item it sits on is the actual board from enviro that goes with that stove


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> 3PVP stands for 3 inch pellet vent pro. I would think a fair thing to do would be for them to come back and put in 4 inch pipe and a ten foot piece of 4 inch liner. That would solve the issue. And pay for the aggravation. This is why people should be NFI certified like the manual requests.



Very Professional and diplomatic!


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> Very Professional and diplomatic!



Thanks. We are going to try a different setting tonight I am going to increase the combustion trimmed feed. We have not done that yet it is still on the factory setting will try one more thing before we end up showing up at the store to discuss this with them.

I really do thank all of you for your feedback at least this gives me something that I can talk with them about so I sound a little bit like I know what I’m actually talking about


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

open the damper a bit more also.  If you keep the stove i would do the damper rod mod so you can change the damper on the fly.

Jeff and Bob been teaching me too


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> open the damper a bit more also.  If you keep the stove i would do the damper rod mod so you can change the damper on the fly.



We will have to look into don’t know about the Damper rod model


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2017)

once you get the stove working correctly we can go into modifying the stove lol


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2017)

Regardless of whether it works tonight or not the chimney needs to be installed properly. When them Canadian nights get cold and the air pressure is forcing down you're not going to want that stove not venting properly. If the Dealer doesn't agree I'll give you the name and email of the person at Enviro to talk to. People go on these sites to read about how a stove is working and this thread doesn't shed a good light on this stove when it's really the chimneys fault. Go buy a new car with dual exhaust and stick a potato in one exhaust and see how it runs lol.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 29, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Regardless of whether it works tonight or not the chimney needs to be installed properly. When them Canadian nights get cold and the air pressure is forcing down you're not going to want that stove not venting properly. If the Dealer doesn't agree I'll give you the name and email of the person at Enviro to talk to. People go on these sites to read about how a stove is working and this thread doesn't shed a good light on this stove when it's really the chimneys fault. Go buy a new car with dual exhaust and stick a potato in one exhaust and see how it runs lol.



Thank you.

I appreciate that. I just may be taking you up on getting a contact at in Enviro I can talk to you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Nov 30, 2017)

I see nothing wrong with the instillation other than the vent design 
could have been better for inside the building . If the pipe had been turned 
gone through the wall then turned up and run to a termination point above roof line 
every one would have said what a nice installation . If the 3 inch or 4 inch pipe is 
installed to a class A insulated stove pipe  then it meets Canadian code . 
Envrio shows not max. for elevation only suggests 5 feet elevation on throw
the wall applications . I will not address the stoves operation other than to say 
If burn pot is not locked into slots you get a very poor dirty fire that will overflow 
the pot in just hours (combustion air not being sent into the pot )  Also this stove is in BC 
what is the elevation of installation. The higher up the more air it needs so open the
slider a little more . Oak insulation is good as long as the crawl space is permanently
vented to outside air . You have a work horses of a stove that will give you more heat 
than you will need just keep it clean
That is my 2 cents worth


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 30, 2017)

johneh said:


> I see nothing wrong with the instillation other than the vent design
> could have been better for inside the building . If the pipe had been turned
> gone through the wall then turned up and run to a termination point above roof line
> every one would have said what a nice installation . If the 3 inch or 4 inch pipe is
> ...



Well if I can just get it working the way it should. 

I put the auger trim to 2 and combustion trim to 4. Fired it up last night at 6 on level 2

Pot almost full now. 2pm next day


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FirepotPete (Nov 30, 2017)

JRemington said:


> They must not have looked at the manual because the Authority with Jurisdiction is the Manufacturer.



Careful with that advice. I don't know the Canadian equivalent but in the U.S. NFPA 211 covers all solid fuel appliances. All jurisdictions, manufacturers and installers MUST follow those codes.

A jurisdiction, such as a state may impose more restrictive rules in its codes but cannot relax the NFPA 211 without hearings before the NFPA to show cause for relaxing a certain requirement.

Counties, municipalities and your insurance company can impose even further restrictions than what the NFPA or the state imposes, but again cannot relax any regulation without a hearing to show cause.

Most manufacturers are well within the NFPA 211 regulations, but, again they can impose further restrictions for their own products, but cannot relax any regulation on their own. If a product has restrictions beyond the NFPA, state, county and municipality then and only then are they the authority on the installation of their product.

In other words if a person is just going by the manufacturers specs without checking the NFPA, state, county, local code and insurance company, they well may have a illegal install and if they burn their house down their insurance probably won't cover it.

I just don't want someone to read into what was posted as to just go by what the stove manual says, it may not cover what your local code says.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

johneh said:


> I see nothing wrong with the instillation other than the vent design
> could have been better for inside the building . If the pipe had been turned
> gone through the wall then turned up and run to a termination point above roof line
> every one would have said what a nice installation . If the 3 inch or 4 inch pipe is
> ...


The three inch pipe is dumping directly into a 10 foot high section of 7 inch wood stove pipe pipe. There is no liner in the seven inch pipe.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

If a stove manufacturer weren't following NFPA 211 they wouldn't get a UL listing for their stove. I don't know if Canada has NFI certified installers but the NFI gives Jurisdiction to the manual in how the stove is to be installed in the United States. The testing laboratories also decide the clearance to combustibles and chimney installation requirements. I'll also add the NFI has a 60 percent failure rate on their exam.


----------



## FirepotPete (Nov 30, 2017)

Yes, but it doesn't change the fact that after NFPA and UL or OTL, that states, counties and local jurisdictions can and do impose more restrictive codes. Here in Green Bay you CAN NOT have a solid fuel appliance in a garage by city code. The only way to have one to heat a garage is for it to be in a separate building with fire rated dry wall and a bunch of other restrictions if it is within 10' of the garage.

Also NFI is not a government agency. It is a conglomeration of private industry professionals. NFPA, state, county, local codes and insurance companies trump anything thing an advisory group has to say.
I'm not saying it's not a good organization, they just aren't the rule makers when it comes to codes.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

I see what you are saying. I don't think the manual states whether it can or can't be in a garage. But the NFI does forbid that installation. I think that's why almost all manufacturers suggest their units be installed and serviced by NFI certified techs.


----------



## FirepotPete (Nov 30, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I see what you are saying. I don't think the manual states whether it can or can't be in a garage. But the NFI does forbid that installation. I think that's why almost all manufacturers suggest their units be installed and serviced by NFI certified techs.


The biggest issue is for everyone to know the local codes as they are usually the most restrictive. In electrical installations I always check local first as I know most of the NFPA. If I'm not sure I'll go back to NFPA then down the list. I just don't want anyone to lose out on insurance if a simple one or two inches would have gotten them the OK from an insurance company.


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 30, 2017)

The stove pipe should go all the way up,per the manual,especially on a stove design known to have a weak exhaust.That,and take out the 90's ,it would be great.Also,if those dollars are canadian,then price is not so horrible as I thought.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm going to be honest and say I would fail that installation for two reasons. First, the EVL is over 25 which can cause a combustion issue. Secondly, and worse is the the pellet vent is connected to another chimneywhich is not less than 50 percent larger than the pellet vent. In other words if they had run a 4 inch pellet vent into 6 inch chimney pipe and kept the EVL at 25 or under it would be ok. I'm also wondering if the installer used a high temperature silicone to connect the appliance adapter to the flue. If I were her I would open the draft all the way and run it on high for two hours. If there were no build up in the pot I'd fix the chimney. If there were I'd be looking at the control board.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 30, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I'm going to be honest and say I would fail that installation for two reasons. First, the EVL is over 25 which can cause a combustion issue. Secondly, and worse is the the pellet vent is connected to another chimneywhich is not less than 50 percent larger than the pellet vent. In other words if they had run a 4 inch pellet vent into 6 inch chimney pipe and kept the EVL at 25 or under it would be ok. I'm also wondering if the installer used a high temperature silicone to connect the appliance adapter to the flue. If I were her I would open the draft all the way and run it on high for two hours. If there were no build up in the pot I'd fix the chimney. If there were I'd be looking at the control board.



That is what the distributor said to do in order to set the air flow he agrees there is an airflow issue. He gave me instructions on how to set everything without using the special gauge so yes going to open the damper all The Way going to run it on high for about 35 to 40 minutes and then look for the colour on the top of the stove. Hey quick question for the forum when you look at the veryTop inside the stove should there be any type of cover that covers the heat exchanger tubes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Nov 30, 2017)

JRemington said:


> I'm going to be honest and say I would fail that installation for two reasons. First, the EVL is over 25 which can cause a combustion issue. Secondly, and worse is the the pellet vent is connected to another chimneywhich is not less than 50 percent larger than the pellet vent. In other words if they had run a 4 inch pellet vent into 6 inch chimney pipe and kept the EVL at 25 or under it would be ok. I'm also wondering if the installer used a high temperature silicone to connect the appliance adapter to the flue. If I were her I would open the draft all the way and run it on high for two hours. If there were no build up in the pot I'd fix the chimney. If there were I'd be looking at the control board.


Think of all the ash buildup on that shelf,from the difference of the pipe sizes,lol.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 30, 2017)

Not on Enviro stoves although they do put them on their Hudson River line.


----------



## Powergirl (Nov 30, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Not on Enviro stoves



Ok. Cool. Thx

Well tomorrow we will follow all of the instructions sent by the distributor will post and let you all know what happens thanks all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 3, 2017)

Have we made any progress? This post has become my internet (educational) entertainment


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

Eddie Haskell said:


> Have we made any progress? This post has become my internet (educational) entertainment
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not really

I have been in contact with the distributor. They have been very good at getting back to my emails. They sent me some instructions for manually setting the airflow or at least testing. 
the instructions said to open the damper all the way and have the stove run on level five 30 to 45 minutes and then check to see what colour the deposits were

Tell my husband and clean the entire stove and we Ran it and we send pictures

That was late Friday night. I doubt the distributors are open on the weekend so I am waiting for Monday morning. I really just want the dealer that I bought it from and paid for installation to come work all this out here are the pic of before and after
















So we will wait for what the distributor says, it’s coming down to the point that as of Tuesday or Wednesday we’re just going to go into the store they take your stove back give me our money bac.  we will run some electric heaters again throughout this winter and price out running a gas line next spring

It too bad. It’s a cute little stove but cute does not heat the cabin 

We spent $13,000 this year fixing this cabin with new Windows new doors new flooring and this new stove. Not to mention the five years of our lives previous to that hand sanding the logs inside and out and re-staining them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 3, 2017)

If that last pic is the issue you have it narrowed down too from what I can tell from the pic that looks like a typical clinker buid up from some brands of pellets.


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

rich2500 said:


> If that last pic is the issue you have it narrowed down too from what I can tell from the pic that looks like a typical clinker buid up from some brands of pellets.



They were the most popular pellets at central home hardware. Friends have a pellet stove and have burned for years 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Dec 3, 2017)

This may be a stupid question and I have not seen any one ask it
Was the 7 in original chimney cleaned before the stove was installed ?
Has one one checked to see if it is plugged ?
From what I have been reading your stove is in needing of more
combustion air . Some where there is a restriction of some sort !!
Is the flame bright yellow and dancing ?
Is it orange with black tips ?
When pellets drop into the burn pot is there an explosion of sparks or just a few ?


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

johneh said:


> This may be a stupid question and I have not seen any one ask it
> Was the 7 in original chimney cleaned before the stove was installed ?
> Has one one checked to see if it is plugged ?
> From what I have been reading your stove is in needing of more
> ...




I do not know what the installer did I do not think the previous chimney was cleaned before but there they put up a smaller pipe in there. When the pellets drop there’s a few Sparks but not a ton the flame is bright yellow and dancing not orange with black tips hopefully the distributor can deal with the dealer and maybe they can come and take a look at it and get it working the way it should before Tuesday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 3, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> They were the most popular pellets at central home hardware. Friends have a pellet stove and have burned for years
> 
> Ok but that don't mean they will work great in your stove, If you have a bright dancing flame you have the proper burn now or at least very close, that deposit in the burn pot is very common especially with hardwood pellets.
> 
> ...


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

That was with the damper open full, and the rest on factory settings maybe I will stop and get a bag of soft wood pellets and try them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rich2500 (Dec 3, 2017)

Definitely worth a try


----------



## JRemington (Dec 3, 2017)

Before we deliver a stove we normally fire it up and let it run for a couple hours. First we know how the stove works, and second it cures the paint so the customer doesn't get their house smoked up. I think all this stove needs is a liner kit run and it will be fine. If it's not that it has a bad control board


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Before we deliver a stove we normally fire it up and let it run for a couple hours. First we know how the stove works, and second it cures the paint so the customer doesn't get their house smoked up. I think all this stove needs is a liner kit run and it will be fine. If it's not that it has a bad control board



Thx. I will discuss with the distributor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Dec 3, 2017)

That little pipe you speak of may be a liner but I don't see one on your receipt. Did they run a pipe inside the 7 inch to the top?


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 3, 2017)

JRemington said:


> That little pipe you speak of may be a liner but I don't see one on your receipt. Did they run a pipe inside the 7 inch to the top?



I have no idea. 

Hopefully the distributor might have luck getting the dealer to contact them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 5, 2017)

So the continued saga

After the test the distributor asked us to do, husband put damper back in a bit

Turned on stove at level 2

It actually went about 40 hours this time and it was about 1/2 full in burn pot. Does not throw much heat at level 2 but keeps the chill off

Told him maybe try it at Level 3 when he gets home. 

Still waiting to hear if the dealer returned distributor call

It still needs a proper gauge reading for that warranty page at the back but man those things are hard to find in PG. and expensive. 

Otherwise if no resolution this week we show up at dealer and say please take your stove back and give me my money back. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> So the continued saga
> 
> After the test the distributor asked us to do, husband put damper back in a bit
> 
> ...



So pinged distributor. He spoke briefly with dealer and is sending a part. Not sure what part. 

Fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 5, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> So pinged distributor. He spoke briefly with dealer and is sending a part. Not sure what part.
> 
> Fingers crossed
> 
> ...



Yay. Dealer called. Coming up Thursday to do tests. Bringing new burn pot as distributor did not like the look of the one we had, fingers crossed that they can track this issue down to get the stove working as it should. At least now I have some hope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Dec 5, 2017)

Nice!! Hope this all works out!


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Dec 5, 2017)

Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 7, 2017)

Ssyko said:


> Nice!! Hope this all works out!



Well just to keep all informed the dealer was out. Changed out the burn pot and liner. He said it did not fit right-there was small gaps on the side when in the liner

Took readings. Adjusted damper. So we shall see

We do seem to be getting more heat from level two, but we do notice that the glass store sure is a bit dirtier than we noticed before. Are going to leave it over the weekend and try running it at different levels 3 to 5, and we will keep our fingers crossed


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

He should have wrote down the draft tests,in your manual,for future repairs.Also,setting it with the damper is not going to help your problem(I think) he should have gotten into the hidden settings,also.Did the new burn pot fit better?or is the stove built wrong?(it does happen).But,just back to what we said,before,your pellet flue(the pipe) ends inside a huge pipe,then goes to the roof,this is not acceptable by the enviro manual,and is part of your draft problem.Some stoves can handle the extra pressure,of a big pipe conversion like that,some cannot.The cold air,dropping into the big pipe,knocks down the ability of the little motor to force it up.


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 8, 2017)

bob bare said:


> He should have wrote down the draft tests,in your manual,for future repairs.Also,setting it with the damper is not going to help your problem(I think) he should have gotten into the hidden settings,also.Did the new burn pot fit better?or is the stove built wrong?(it does happen).But,just back to what we said,before,your pellet flue(the pipe) ends inside a huge pipe,then goes to the roof,this is not acceptable by the enviro manual,and is part of your draft problem.Some stoves can handle the extra pressure,of a big pipe conversion like that,some cannot.The cold air,dropping into the big pipe,knocks down the ability of the little motor to force it up.



So far it is burning good. We definitely notice a heat difference. And we smell paint curing. We have it on level 5 right now

It has been on since 11 am yesterday with not overflow issues

The burn pot was a bit loose in the liner

He did write down the draft test. I saw the Gauge attached to stove. It has .12 wc on level 1

Fingers crossed it continues to work like this

I want to thank all of you for your help and feedback. You guys are great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

Powergirl said:


> So far it is burning good. We definitely notice a heat difference. And we smell paint curing. We have it on level 5 right now
> 
> It has been on since 11 am yesterday with not overflow issues
> 
> ...


Best wishes.Appears the pot made a difference,but,as I fix these things,you will be changing the flue,for long term reliability,and less cleaning.But ,if it gets you through the winter,all is ok.They are great stoves,and a great company.


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 8, 2017)

bob bare said:


> Best wishes.Appears the pot made a difference,but,as I fix these things,you will be changing the flue,for long term reliability,and less cleaning.But ,if it gets you through the winter,all is ok.They are great stoves,and a great company.



I will look back on the posts to what needed to be done with the flue 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Dec 8, 2017)

Bob is correct regarding the 7 inch chimney. You need someone to get on the roof and look and see if there is a liner. If there's not when it gets cold and winded the draft will suffer. As for the "loose burn pot" I have worked on a lot of these and never seen this one. The pot flares out and seets into the tray the igniter comes through. But you would have a problem if you put the pot in cocked forward or backward. Anyways, if it's working now that is good but you definitely need the 90 replaced with two 45s and a liner.


----------



## Mt Bob (Dec 8, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Bob is correct regarding the 7 inch chimney. You need someone to get on the roof and look and see if there is a liner. If there's not when it gets cold and winded the draft will suffer. As for the "loose burn pot" I have worked on a lot of these and never seen this one. The pot flares out and seets into the tray the igniter comes through. But you would have a problem if you put the pot in cocked forward or backward. Anyways, if it's working now that is good but you definitely need the 90 replaced with two 45s and a liner.


I want to thank Jr,it is nice to have a paid professional help here,we have so few,anymore.I am just a part time guy,but these guys have so much more info.Thanks,again.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 9, 2017)

Thank you Bob. The problem is most Distributors don't have a clue on fixing problems. They just want to sell stoves. The same with Dealers. They just want to sell stoves. I think the most disturbing thing about this is the Distributor never said a word about the chimney. Not one word. That caught my eye first. Along with others here. Instead from a picture that's what he came up with. And a Distributor isn't going to punish a Dealer either. Trust me. Very few Dealers even have an NFI trained tech. I'll tell people now that if they aren't certified you're usually on your own. To be honest my Distributor cringes when I call. I've reminded him more times he works for us and not the the stove company. We have put in more than one stove out of our pocket. It's our reputation ultimately. I'll tell a few stories at some point so people know how this really is. The bottom line is they just want to sell stoves. You're only hope is you find a Dealer that cares about their reputation. I hate to sound like this but it's how it is. Just from reading here I see people that have more knowledge than some Distributor Techs do.


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 9, 2017)

JRemington said:


> Thank you Bob. The problem is most Distributors don't have a clue on fixing problems. They just want to sell stoves. The same with Dealers. They just want to sell stoves. I think the most disturbing thing about this is the Distributor never said a word about the chimney. Not one word. That caught my eye first. Along with others here. Instead from a picture that's what he came up with. And a Distributor isn't going to punish a Dealer either. Trust me. Very few Dealers even have an NFI trained tech. I'll tell people now that if they aren't certified you're usually on your own. To be honest my Distributor cringes when I call. I've reminded him more times he works for us and not the the stove company. We have put in more than one stove out of our pocket. It's our reputation ultimately. I'll tell a few stories at some point so people know how this really is. The bottom line is they just want to sell stoves. You're only hope is you find a Dealer that cares about their reputation. I hate to sound like this but it's how it is. Just from reading here I see people that have more knowledge than some Distributor Techs do.



I will email the dealer next week with an update as well as the question about the pipe and liner Just need to read that section of the manual 

I might just cc the distributor as well

I did ask the distributor about the deposits on the window as before we had no deposit on the window but we were not getting much heat. The distributor sent pic of his stove window showing same 

The problem is here in my town there are very few installers. This company had a fairly good reputation. The other one in town didn’t have a good reputation with the reviews online





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Dec 29, 2017)

Well my saga continues. 

The dealer was up. With gauge. Set all up. It ran ok till cleaned. Then issues again. Dealer up redid readings and they dropped from 1.2 to .2 which he was going to discuss with distributor 

Reset. We went away and had parents look. After. It crapped out again this time reading E4. Dad restarted. Crapped out and flashed 88. Restarted and crapped out. This time flashing c5. He would not have changed from L3 to comfort level. He would have just hit the power button. 

I did mention to distributor about the pipe. He was holding off on that for now 

Oh yes it will be -32c overnight joy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 6, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> I will look back on the posts to what needed to be done with the flue
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So we have been continuing to deal with the dealer and distributor. Still having issues but they have now stated they should put a liner in. I also let them know about the suggestion for 2 45s instead of the 90




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 6, 2018)

Wow still at it!


----------



## JRemington (Jan 6, 2018)

The problem lies with the WETT inspector as you call them. They are supposed to protect you from fires and CO poisoning. Did they even look at the manual? I would contact your insurance company and tell them I and many others have told you the installation is against the manufacturers instructions and you are worried about a fire. It specifically states that an approved metal liner must be used when venting into a brick or metal chimney over 6 inches in diameter. There's a reason for that. That horizontal pipe is going to fill with fly ash. The EVL is way over 25 also. Give me your name and give me the name and number of the inspector that passed that mess. I'd like to explain to them the numerous reasons why that installation fails. I'll even call your insurance company and tell them it's not legal. Trust me when I tell you they will jump on it. Actually I'm disappointed the Enviro people have been the way they are. I'm a certified Enviro Distributor and NFI certified installer and this installation violates both the manufacturers rules and NFI standards. Or you can just keep letting the jerk you around until you finally give up.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 6, 2018)

JRemington said:


> The problem lies with the WETT inspector as you call them. They are supposed to protect you from fires and CO poisoning. Did they even look at the manual? I would contact your insurance company and tell them I and many others have told you the installation is against the manufacturers instructions and you are worried about a fire. It specifically states that an approved metal liner must be used when venting into a brick or metal chimney over 6 inches in diameter. There's a reason for that. That horizontal pipe is going to fill with fly ash. The EVL is way over 25 also. Give me your name and give me the name and number of the inspector that passed that mess. I'd like to explain to them the numerous reasons why that installation fails. I'll even call your insurance company and tell them it's not legal. Trust me when I tell you they will jump on it. Actually I'm disappointed the Enviro people have been the way they are. I'm a certified Enviro Distributor and NFI certified installer and this installation violates both the manufacturers rules and NFI standards. Or you can just keep letting the jerk you around until you finally give up.









Dales was the one we bought off of and who we spoke with today. Ralph said Kalvin (distributor) would be in PG tomorrow and he would be going through all our emails. 






Concord is the distributor that comes up if you go on the enviro site and place Prince George BC in the location as the distributor for the product

When we spoke with Ralph today he was very sincere about fixing. And he talked about venting it out the side rather than the chimney but this is a log house





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 6, 2018)

That's good the are looking into things. What exactly is WETT and what does it stand for. If they would have looked at the manual and failed it like they should have this would have been resolved weeks ago.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 6, 2018)

JRemington said:


> That's good the are looking into things. What exactly is WETT and what does it stand for. If they would have looked at the manual and failed it like they should have this would have been resolved weeks ago.



https://www.wettinc.ca




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 6, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> https://www.wettinc.ca
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The dealer that installed it is the WETT inspector 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 6, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> The dealer that installed it is the WETT inspector
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems to be a lax form of our NFI. The National Fireplace Institute will pull a members certification.


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2018)

WETT
Wood Energy Technology Transfer
That what WETT means if it is of any help 
I have 2 friends that are WETT tecks it takes 
a long time and a lot of money to be 
an accredited  WETT  teck .


----------



## JRemington (Jan 7, 2018)

johneh said:


> WETT
> Wood Energy Technology Transfer
> That what WETT means if it is of any help
> I have 2 friends that are WETT tecks it takes
> ...


So these people are more than capable of reading the Enviro manual and following the guidelines. I noticed you know a lot about Enviro pellet stoves. Do you sell them?


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2018)

JRemington said:


> So these people are more than capable of reading the Enviro manual and following the guidelines. I noticed you know a lot about Enviro pellet stoves. Do you sell them?


I just buy what used stoves at a good price refurbish them and move them on a good price 
to people that can use them but I only do Envrio I have a good source for parts and 
have been using there stoves sense 2002


----------



## JRemington (Jan 7, 2018)

johneh said:


> I just buy what used stoves at a good price refurbish them and move them on a good price
> to people that can use them but I only do Envrio I have a good source for parts and
> have been using there stoves sense 2002


You must live near me. I see your from Ontario.  I'm about 15 miles south of Watertown.


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2018)

JRemington said:


> You must live near me. I see your from Ontario. I'm about 15 miles south of Watertown.


Not to far Watertown is just over an hour south of me . I'm just outside of Perth 
which is southwest of Ottawa  . You been getting lots of Lake Effect snow ?


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 7, 2018)

pounded, total for the season by our local weather enthusiast is around 145 inches to date. oh ya i live in Lorrain (tug hill) 10 min from JRemington .lol


----------



## JRemington (Jan 7, 2018)

Ssyko has gotten more than us. He's up in the tug hill. I really don't care if I see another flake lol.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

We have not got a lot of snow yet


So we figured we would check the pipes before the dealer calls us Monday. 

Took the two caps off(bottom and top) 













Vacuumed the top one. Did not get the compressor out to blow out the one at the back of stove. Quite a bit of ash settled 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow this is quite the read.. and only 6 hours away from me.


Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2018)

How many bags of pellets have you USED 
I wouldn't have that much in the pipe after 2 years !!


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 7, 2018)

they got the stove Nov. 18, 2017 and it has a baad draft


----------



## johneh (Jan 7, 2018)

That my friend is not a bad draft that is an unacceptable draft 
Hope the dealer is going to rework it into a more elegant and functional design


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

Ya. We have not gone thru a full pallet yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

They are suppose to be putting a liner in the pipe. I did also send an email re the 2 45s rather than the 90s they have. Hard when you rely on the experts. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 7, 2018)

Every time I look at that chimney I cringe. Those people wouldn't be coming back into my home again. Next time I saw them would be when they came to get the stove and gave me my money back. Give that picture to your insurance company when you have them call me. This has gone way further then it needed to go. If these people are the best you have I feel sorry for your area. They didn't have any intent in making this right. That's a ton of pellets away fro co poisoning.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

JRemington said:


> Every time I look at that chimney I cringe. Those people wouldn't be coming back into my home again. Next time I saw them would be when they came to get the stove and gave me my money back. Give that picture to your insurance company when you have them call me. This has gone way further then it needed to go. If these people are the best you have I feel sorry for your area.



I am not sure the insurance company would know different re the set up

I did send pics of the set up to the distributor way back


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 7, 2018)

I just got done sending all of this to our contacts at Sherwood Industries. I bet something gets done now.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

JRemington said:


> I just got done sending all of this to our contacts at Sherwood Industries. I bet something gets done now.



Thanks

I feel bad /guilty. I don’t like getting anyone in trouble. But everyone says this is a good stove that should heat up a 20x20 log cabin with a 1/2 vaulted ceiling. It certainly does not seem to throw a ton of heat. I think it worked good for about 4 days after the dealer was up Good tan colour. He had the reading at 1.2  Then we cleaned it and it  did not work again and the reading changed to .2. Had the dealer perplexed

This has been constant contacting them regarding it working the way everyone says it should

Thanks for your help. We shall see what happens. 

I tried to see about contacting Enviro but the website gives you distributor contact info




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

zrock said:


> Wow this is quite the read.. and only 6 hours away from me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



So you have me curious where you live if 6 hours away. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Jan 7, 2018)

Wow, just read all threads,.. I hope you get this corrected to YOUR satisfaction..


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

gfreek said:


> Wow, just read all threads,.. I hope you get this corrected to YOUR satisfaction..



Thanks. Just want it working. Right now we we have to check it Twice a day. 

We bought from dealer and bought a more expensive unit (rather than Costco or CanTire so I wouldn’t have issues)

All the people on the forum have been great with advice. Some of the issue was ours re the burn pot placement. I have definitely learned a lot over last could months 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 7, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> So you have me curious where you live if 6 hours away.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm up in terrace 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 7, 2018)

zrock said:


> I'm up in terrace
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Good fishing there [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 7, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Good fishing there [emoji106]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So iv been told.. I'm a atv backcountry guy... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 10, 2018)

johneh said:


> That my friend is not a bad draft that is an unacceptable draft
> Hope the dealer is going to rework it into a more elegant and functional design



Response I got

    I have just returned from a few weeks off and am getting caught up. I have calls into everyone to see where we are at this point. In a brief review nothing looks or seems abnormal to normal maintenance and operation of the unit. I had a lengthy discussion with one of our local pellet service people locally and he knows of your situation and also mentioned venting and fuel play a big role in this installation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 10, 2018)

I just got off the phone with Sherwood Industries. I sent them a link to your thread and they have read it and are aware of the issue and are forwarding it to the tech department. Can you send me your email address so I can forward it to them? This shouldn't have happened and doesn't reflect upon the quality of Enviro stoves. What it does reflect upon is the integrity of the Dealer and I'm sure this will be resolved.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 10, 2018)

JRemington said:


> I just got off the phone with Sherwood Industries. I sent them a link to your thread and they have read it and are aware of the issue and are forwarding it to the tech department. Can you send me your email address so I can forward it to them? This shouldn't have happened and doesn't reflect upon the quality of Enviro stoves. What it does reflect upon is the integrity of the Dealer and I'm sure this will be resolved.



Thanks. Email is lhaworth@integriscu.ca



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 10, 2018)

Nice.... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Jan 10, 2018)

Great.  Lets hope Sherwood Industries gets this taken care of... quickly...


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 13, 2018)

So Friday my other half finally had enough. It was minus 29 outside and minus 2 in the cabin with the stove running on L5 for a day and a half

Not much heat was coming and the ash inside was white

We had decided to go in this Saturday and say please take stove back. This has been going on since early Nov

Then husband found out they had a Facebook page and posted a comment and a rating. 

I quickly got a call. 

So. One last kick at the can to get this working 

They did confirm there is no liner in the chimney. Not sure if they plan to get rid of the 90 degree and go with something different

We did check with 2 stores on the pellets we used. Both stores said they have had no complaints and sell quite a lot of them 

If whatever the plan does not resolve issue, then we will be having the stove removed. We will run electric heaters and decide

We had cleaned the pipes out and the stove a few days ago. Had on L5 again plus electric heaters. Last night lowered to L3. This morning stove was off flashing E3. Top trap 1/4 full of ash and burn pot full of ash that had to be chipped and scrapped so it will be interesting to see what happens
	

		
			
		

		
	












Thx everyone for you ongoing help on this


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 13, 2018)

There may also be something wrong with the stove. Ask them to take it back, fix it and use it in their showroom and get the burn credit. Then get the Maridian cast. Did they come out and look at your place before you bought it?


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 13, 2018)

We honestly can’t remember if they came out before


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Jan 14, 2018)

I checked last week to see if Sherwood Industries had  FB page but came up empty.  A poster here a while ago had an on going issue with new Harman stove, and they finally got results after posting  comments on Harman's FB page.. I can't believe that this stove needs this much attention.  Either poor install, (most likely),  bad stove or maybe both...enough already..


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 14, 2018)

gfreek said:


> I checked last week to see if Sherwood Industries had  FB page but came up empty.  A poster here a while ago had an on going issue with new Harman stove, and they finally got results after posting  comments on Harman's FB page.. I can't believe that this stove needs this much attention.  Either poor install, (most likely),  bad stove or maybe both...enough already..



Thx. It was dealers FB. Find out Tues


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Jan 22, 2018)

Any update on this ???


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 22, 2018)

gfreek said:


> Any update on this ???



They came back and redid the pipe. And put a 14 ft, 4 inch liner up the chimney

First go we had build up in burn pot. We have bought new pellets. Pinnacle Fir pellets. Trying them. Has ran better for a few days. But the stove had also run well for one week then crapped out again

So we are still trying. Will see how the next couple weeks go
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Jan 22, 2018)

That is a much cleaner and visually applying install
Hope it all works out for you


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 22, 2018)

Yes looks alot better lets hope it works alot better. Still a very long run.


----------



## gfreek (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks for the update...Yup looks better, hope for the best..


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok. So question before I give up on this stove. Dealer out and redid pipe. Pictures posted. We tried new pellets,making sure all looked uniform as possible in size. Ran in L3 for a few days. Seemed ok. Turned to L2 as it is between plus 1 and -5. Turned to level 2 yesterday afternoon. Today at 7 burn pot 1/2 full

Is this normal behaviour for this stove 

If it is ok. Then not sure why they give you a L1 and 2 setting. 

If not normal then I need them to remove stove

Thx all


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 23, 2018)

Different brand of stove. But on setting 1 my burn pot will fill right up.. but I also have not played around with the fresh air intake yo optimize burn. U may have to find  the sweet spot as welll

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## johneh (Jan 24, 2018)

Is this the manual that you are using to set up your stove ?
Read page 22 on fuel and what is necessary to make it burn right .
http://enviro.com/custom_content/docs/manuals/C-14635 P3 Owners Manual R04.pdf


----------



## JRemington (Jan 24, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Ok. So question before I give up on this stove. Dealer out and redid pipe. Pictures posted. We tried new pellets,making sure all looked uniform as possible in size. Ran in L3 for a few days. Seemed ok. Turned to L2 as it is between plus 1 and -5. Turned to level 2 yesterday afternoon. Today at 7 burn pot 1/2 full
> 
> Is this normal behaviour for this stove
> 
> ...


It could be normal depending on your draft. How is it doing on levels 4 and 5?  I wish I could see a video of the flame.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 24, 2018)

We have not tried on 4 or 5 yet just because it got warm

We will try that. 

For the video. Not sure how to attach a video 

Do you want video of flame on L2 or higher


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 24, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> We have not tried on 4 or 5 yet just because it got warm
> 
> We will try that.
> 
> ...


Can you get one on 4?


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 24, 2018)

JRemington said:


> Can you get one on 4?



I will. I will see if browser will allow video upload. App seems to only allow pic. But I have seen other videos on sight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

So we completely cleaned stove. Bought new pellets. Just in case old pellets were a bad batch. Started yesterday and again by this am the burn pot was full and glass black










We had it on L3 and the flame seemed good last night at 8

We again contacted dealer and distributor 

So far distributor got back stating:

I am feeling the fuel is the only option left if the stove has been set and left set.

Fuel is not a fault of any stove manufacturer nor is it controlled by them so I will have a conversation with Dan at Dales once we see what happens with the fuel change. As I mentioned long ago in an email we have a unit in our office and have just recently switched fuel, while the stove did not have errors (we burn it on higher setting than you) the amount of fines left in the burn pot, and condition of the glass forced us to make some adjustments to the stove. Adjustments are not uncommon when switching brands of fuel and sometimes not uncommon when using the same fuel brand but getting a new load. I believe you still have the photo I sent some time ago.
I believe that thru this entire process you have come to the understanding that Pellet Stoves are fairly technically involved, I am thankful that Dales have been able to make those adjustments for you. 




So now I right now back to square 1. This will be the 4th brand we have tried

And as for being so technical as they say If they are that finicky I would not recommend to anyone to get one



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 29, 2018)

The videos you sent me the other day showed a nice active flame which means a good draft. This photo clearly shows most likely a poor draft. There’s something going on here. Would you post the video you sent me so the others can see it?


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Sure. That was before we cleaned. I will be cleaning again tonight. And starting up again. And they are coming up tomorrow to calibrate with the pellets we plan to use


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Sure. That was before we cleaned. I will be cleaning again tonight. And starting up again. And they are coming up tomorrow to calibrate with the pellets we plan to use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is the really weird part. One clean it works great. The next clean crap

We make sure all things are right now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JRemington (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Sure. That was before we cleaned. I will be cleaning again tonight. And starting up again. And they are coming up tomorrow to calibrate with the pellets we plan to use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It’s not pellets. At least I don’t see how 4 kinds could be that bad. This is getting personal now lol. When the others see the flame I think they’ll agree the draft was fine in the video. I personally would bring that back to my showroom and hook it up and watch it. I’m beginning to think something in the control panel is getting hot and failing intermittently


----------



## JRemington (Jan 29, 2018)

Do you dump the ashpan every time you clean it?


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

JRemington said:


> Do you dump the ashpan every time you clean it?



Yup. You bet. Plus we cleaned the little plug cap at the back

We clean it all. And the ash pan we shake to make sure no play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ssyko (Jan 29, 2018)

Could the vent allready be plugged up again? stove would be on dealers desk if it were me,(I’m slightly neanderthal). But the voices tell me its ok


----------



## Eddie Haskell (Jan 29, 2018)

Never thought fuel and air could be so hard to figure out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> This is the really weird part. One clean it works great. The next clean crap
> 
> We make sure all things are right now.
> 
> ...


Well their is your problem.... stop cleaning it...lol...
Sorry could not resist... I know your beyond frustrated at this point 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

zrock said:


> Well their is your problem.... stop cleaning it...lol...
> Sorry could not resist... I know your beyond frustrated at this point
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Yes I am. But thanks for the giggle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

I have this stove but fortunately not your problems. The only time i ever had a window look like that is after i emptied the ash pan and did not put it back in properly.  I think one of the 2 feet on the bottom of the ash pan were not inserted into the slot they go into. I was still able to latch the pan however, it prevented the pan from sealing tightly against the gasket,


----------



## JRemington (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> I have this stove but fortunately not your problems. The only time i ever had a window look like that is after i emptied the ash pan and did not put it back in properly.  I think one of the 2 feet on the bottom of the ash pan were not inserted into the slot they go into. I was still able to latch the pan however, it prevented the pan from sealing tightly against the gasket,


That is exactly what I was thinking. Get down and look up the sides of the ashpan and see if it is sealed properly. I had one stove that for some reason would not seal properly and I had to look close to see it.


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

when i had it happen to me the window looked exactly like that. You do have to pay attention when installing the ash pan.  Easy to put in wrong.  That  looks like a massive air leak to me.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> I have this stove but fortunately not your problems. The only time i ever had a window look like that is after i emptied the ash pan and did not put it back in properly.  I think one of the 2 feet on the bottom of the ash pan were not inserted into the slot they go into. I was still able to latch the pan however, it prevented the pan from sealing tightly against the gasket,



Yup. Found that Out. We always make sure the 2 feet are inserted securely


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

are you POSITIVE..   This time.   I would remove it and reinstall just to make sure it is seated correctly and the latch is secured. Like i said. I have seen that window before.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> are you POSITIVE..   This time.   I would remove it and reinstall just to make sure it is seated correctly and the latch is secured. Like i said. I have seen that window before.



Yup. We looked. Both of us to confirm. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Yup. We looked. Both of us to confirm.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And we pulled on it to verify no play


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

Have you cleaned the stove since having the black window?   You previously stated clean it and it is good then after the next cleaning it wasn't good. What i'm getting at is.  Have you taken the ashpan out since the black window?  Maybe it was in wrong and when you reinstalled it you put it back in correctly. Hate to keep pounding this but i do have the same stove and i know that is exactly what will happen when the pan is not put back in perfectly


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Have you cleaned the stove since having the black window?   You previously stated clean it and it is good then after the next cleaning it wasn't good. What i'm getting at is.  Have you taken the ashpan out since the black window?  Maybe it was in wrong and when you reinstalled it you put it back in correctly. Hate to keep pounding this but i do have the same stove and i know that is exactly what will happen when the pan is not put back in perfectly



We are going to shut it down now. Clean it and restart

I will take pics of both legs before we start. 

We did this once ourselves so we make sure the feet are in the ash pan. And the feet are also in the little burn pot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> We are going to shut it down now. Clean it and restart
> 
> I will take pics of both legs before we start.
> 
> ...









Foot 1






Foot2






Side of ash pan

Will post pics of burn pot placement 

This is as is   From when we last cleaned and glass went black 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> View attachment 222010
> 
> 
> Foot 1
> ...







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is burn pot 


































So again these were how it was placed last clean. 

Next post will be the ashpan




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Here is the ashpan from overnight. Now question. Is it normal to get ash behind or below ashpan. Like where the ashpan sits. ?














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

pictures look good.  Hope this doesn't happen again when you restart.  I know you have been going through problems for a long time. How many bags have you actually run through this stove. You should be able to get through at least a pallet of pellets without having to do a deep clean. I saw where you mentioned that you cleaned behind the removable plate behind the ashpan but i didn't see you mention the 2 side cleanouts in the ashpan area.  BTW i have burned several different brand pellets and never got a burn like that and have never needed to make any major changes to settings.  Just increase or decrease the combustion flow from the panel.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Here is the ashpan from overnight. Now question. Is it normal to get ash behind or below ashpan. Like where the ashpan sits. ?
> 
> View attachment 222019
> 
> ...



So here are pics of all clean and ready to rock n roll. Ash pan feet confirmed in

Oh. Also pic of the pipe clean out cap. Showing the ash for 18 hours. If anyone can see an issue please let me know. 




















Will start and run on L3 and take pic of flame in an hour. [emoji106]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

yes ash does get into the compartment around the pan. that is normal. was the pot underneath the burn pot that clean?  Or did you dump some ash out.  Also i do not remember ever seeing those grey colored streaks (look like air flow streaks) down the inside front of the ashpan.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> yes ash does get into the compartment around the pan. that is normal. was the pot underneath the burn pot that clean?  Or did you dump some ash out.  Also i do not remember ever seeing those grey colored streaks (look like air flow streaks) down the inside front of the ashpan.



That is before we cleaned it, from about 18 hours worth of burn. This is actually our second burn pot this burn pot was replaced about a month ago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Well came out after hour to take video .. unfortunately had the dreaded E3 reading. So have restarted again. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Well came out after hour to take video .. unfortunately had the dreaded E3 reading. So have restarted again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Now I did not empty the burn pot of the palettes that had dropped the first go-round. The dealer never ever said to do that so I will come out in an hour and we will take a look at the flame


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

When you start your stove, do you put a small handful of pellets in the burn pot?  Up against the back where the igniter is?  I do and have never had  an E3 on startup. I got my stove last fall. I thought i read to do that.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> When you start your stove, do you put a small handful of pellets in the burn pot?  Up against the back where the igniter is?  I do and have never had  an E3 on startup. I got my stove last fall. I thought i read to do that.



No. But good to note. We had not had the E3 issue for a while. Did in the beginning but that may have been our placement of the pot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

I bought my stove last fall and have never had an E3 on startup. Do you put a small handful of pellets in the burnpot up against the back wall where the igniter is when starting?  I thought i read to do that.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> I bought my stove last fall and have never had an E3 on startup. Do you put a small handful of pellets in the burnpot up against the back wall where the igniter is when starting?  I thought i read to do that.



No we don’t do that but something to try if we get this thing working properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

OOOPS 
Didn't think that last message posted. must have been a delay.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> OOOPS
> Didn't think that last message posted. must have been a delay.



Here is flame on L3 after 30 minutes






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking good to me.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 29, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Looking good to me.



I know right ..  like I said. Checked on it last night. Good flame too. Was so upset when other half sent me pics of the black glass

I just want consistent results. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 29, 2018)

I don't know if i will be able to sleep tonight. Can't wait for the results.  lol


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

So checked the fire this morning and it seems great. This is the hard part some days it works great and then all of a sudden it will stop and get a build up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Jan 30, 2018)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but again should this stove be "baby" sat like this ?  Run it ,clean it , run it, clean it, reset, run it, clean it,  can't see the fire, clean it, ... .  I'm sorry but I can run my  main stove, not an Enviro, for weeks at a time with minimal attention..


Powergirl said:


> I just want consistent results.


                     Like you said "consistency" is  key...you paid  for it


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 30, 2018)

Glad to hear it is runnning fine today.  Only advice i can give at tis point is make SURE that ashpan is closed properly. I'll be watching.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Glad to hear it is runnning fine today.  Only advice i can give at tis point is make SURE that ashpan is closed properly. I'll be watching.



We do all the time. It’s not that hard once you know (we did have some issues as there was no real tutorial when installed ). The forum guys were great

I am going to text the dealer the pics of the set up from last night before we cleaned it just to show all items were placed where they should as Sunday when I looked at fire it seemed to be great

The fact the distributor said Adjustments are not uncommon when switching brands of fuel and sometimes not uncommon when using the same fuel brand but getting a new load does not give me confidence. It should be set it and forget it. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zrock (Jan 30, 2018)

Almost starting to wonder if something is not sealing 100% that is involved in the cleaning. Or their is a small air gap in the door that sometimes you are locking the door tighter than others making it only show up randomly. I don't think its a fuel issue happening here i think its something that is enough to cause a issue and just being missed. Have you looked around the door in the dark looking for signs of light from the flame?

Just looking back though your pics were does your oak exit? Just under the floor into a crawl space or outside?


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

zrock said:


> Almost starting to wonder if something is not sealing 100% that is involved in the cleaning. Or their is a small air gap in the door that sometimes you are locking the door tighter than others making it only show up randomly. I don't think its a fuel issue happening here i think its something that is enough to cause a issue and just being missed. Have you looked around the door in the dark looking for signs of light from the flame?



Well than this is a finicky stove. Too finicky for $3500 bucks. Should have bought a 1900 Lowe’s special 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 30, 2018)

Looking at your pictures again and still seeing what looks like air flow patterns on the inside front of your ashpan.  Mine does not have these streaking patterns.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Looking at your pictures again and still seeing what looks like air flow patterns on the inside front of your ashpan.  Mine does not have these streaking patterns.



Do you have a picture


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 30, 2018)

i do not have a picture. i guess i can post one next time i shut it down.  That won't be for day though.


----------



## mrrblass (Jan 30, 2018)

Meant  days though.


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Meant  days though.



Lucky you. lol. It’s ok. I know what you mean. I had burn pot on brain. 

I see what you mean 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

Powergirl said:


> Lucky you. lol. It’s ok. I know what you mean. I had burn pot on brain.
> 
> I see what you mean
> 
> ...



I have sent those pics to the dealer for his visit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Powergirl (Jan 30, 2018)

So. My other 1/2 says the pot is now filling up. It seemed fine at 6:15 am after 12 hours. 

The only thing I did was open hopper and add pellets. 

I did make sure there was no pellets that could cause the hopper lid not to close. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 1, 2018)

When is your service person coming to look at the stove? I am interested in what is going on.


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 1, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> When is your service person coming to look at the stove? I am interested in what is going on.



He was up two days ago. He tightened nut ashbox. I did not think it was loose as we had shook it. 

Checked draft with the pellets we using. He uses them too. 

So far it has ran ok for two days. 

Test will be when we clean it

I will post how it goes [emoji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 1, 2018)

Good to hear. Did he have to increase the air flow or was it OK?  Yes- keep me posted.   Thanks


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 1, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Good to hear. Did he have to increase the air flow or was it OK?  Yes- keep me posted.   Thanks



Well did not have to wait to clean. We had lowered the setting to L2 yesterday at 9am

This morning husband checked at 5 am. Was going and cabin warm. Today at 3. Fire out. Flashing 88

I officially give up. This stove is nothing but a pain 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 1, 2018)

Has your service person told you what 88 is?


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 1, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Has your service person told you what 88 is?



Hey, I have a question for you since you also have the stove do you run your stove on level two. If you do how do you had any issues the distributor says the stobed arent good on lower settings


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 1, 2018)

I run mine on 1 or 2 probably 90% of the time. I am only heating a 1000 sq ft, well insulated house.  I only have run it on level 3 on extremely cold days(i am in new york near poughkeepsie) and if running it on 3, i turn it down to 2 when going to bed. I don't mind the furnace kicking on every half hour on very cold nights. I  would hate to not have the furnace running at all during the winter.  I have never run the stove on 4. I have read  that you should fine turn your stove to run at level 1 and then the other levels should be good. That is the way i set my stove up.  Burns a little dirtier at level1
but it doesn't go out. Usually run level one at 40 degrees and above, level 2 around 20-40 degrees and level 3 below 20.  Did you ever hear what error 88 was?


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 1, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> I run mine on 1 or 2 probably 90% of the time. I am only heating a 1000 sq ft, well insulated house.  I only have run it on level 3 on extremely cold days(i am in new york near poughkeepsie) and if running it on 3, i turn it down to 2 when going to bed. I don't mind the furnace kicking on every half hour on very cold nights. I  would hate to not have the furnace running at all during the winter.  I have never run the stove on 4. I have read  that you should fine turn your stove to run at level 1 and then the other levels should be good. That is the way i set my stove up.  Burns a little dirtier at level1
> but it doesn't go out. Usually run level one at 40 degrees and above, level 2 around 20-40 degrees and level 3 below 20.  Did you ever hear what error 88 was?



I found out it was E3. Not 88. Oops


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 1, 2018)

lol


----------



## johneh (Feb 2, 2018)

I have been fallowing this topic and would like to comment 
1) the original installation was to say the least very poorly done 
2) It seems to me that you would like a stove that would burn very clean 
with good heat at the lowest setting . Re code E3 
3) You are suffering from buyers remorse 

Now for 1) the new install is much cleaner and lends itself to its location 
2) A stove burning on the lowest setting is a Dirty Cold burn lots of black ash and unburnt gasses 
thus a dirty stove in less than 24 hours . Also a stove that is set that low wants to go out 
exhaust temp. is low . The only cure is more pellets feed into the fire pot . Adj.auger trim way up 
3) You were looking for a plug and play heat source try a gas stove 
A pellet stove is a lot of work and needs constant attention 
If it were my stove I would run it hotter keep it clean and enjoy the heat that it produces 
I also feel your Dealrer has gone above and beyond what is necessary . Learn to run the stove 
to get the most enjoyment out of it 
John


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 2, 2018)

you back up and running?


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 2, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> you back up and running?



Yes. Restarted and running. Bought 3 more bags of pellets for continued test. Right now on L2 but going to boost it up as is supposed to get colder. 

Fingers crossed. Thanks for interest. 

Thanks for the feedback on your stove. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 2, 2018)

No problem. I hope your problems are over. I think tightening that ashpan is going to do wonder for your pellet buildup.  If you get another E3 burning on lvl2 then you may have to turn down the combustion air a bit.


----------



## zrock (Feb 2, 2018)

Good to hear that so far it's going good...

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 15, 2018)

Is the stove still running OK?


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 15, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Is the stove still running OK?



No. Not really. Now the dealer wants us to time auger turning when we change settings

He says if we change from L3 to L5 the combustion and pellet drop should change instantly. We don’t find that. The husband told him we seem to have issues when we modify the settings (go up or down levels)

So we are going to sit this weekend and time pellet drops. 

We totally cleaned it two days ago
Set on L4. Dealer was out yesterday. Said readings were good. We adjusted to L3 last night

Today at 3 we had this




So now they think may be control board 

But at least they are coming to look at. I am sure they are tired of visiting 

Hopefully we can get working. I do like the stove and it it worked as yours does it would be great. 

Thanks for asking 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 15, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. I would be totally disgusted after all that you have gone through. You must be thinking this is the worst investment ever. Hoping they get it right for you soon.


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 26, 2018)

So thought I would give a final update. 

The stove continued to run poorly. It would run well when first started but then would build up pellets when we we lowered or raised the Level. We were going to sit and time the auger turning on each setting as per request from dealer

But before we could do that... the knob/latch mechanism to open ash pan seized. Yup. Can not open. Dealer came up and confirmed. Totally screwed 

The latch is not rubbing against anything. There is nothing jamming it. It just won’t turn

So pretty much stove will be being returned. There really is not much else the dealer can try

It is too bad. I did like the stoves look and feel. 

Anyway. Thanks all for your help in this matter 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gfreek (Feb 26, 2018)

Powergirl, thanks for the update,.....


----------



## mrrblass (Feb 27, 2018)

Sorry to hear that. Are you going to shopping for another stove or did this experience leave a bad taste for pellet stoves.  Best of luck with whatever you do.


----------



## Powergirl (Feb 28, 2018)

mrrblass said:


> Sorry to hear that. Are you going to shopping for another stove or did this experience leave a bad taste for pellet stoves.  Best of luck with whatever you do.



I am leaving that to the other half. We have friends with pellet stoves that live them and the pellet idea is great for the cabin. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## that7pin (Mar 8, 2018)

WOW, been following you post since Nov. and you and your husband have the patients of a saint. It seems everyone involved did their best to rectify the problem, but in the end I guess you got stuck with a lemon. I've been using a stove to heat my 1500 square foot home for the past 10 years without no problems. I guess maybe I just got lucky. If you decide to try another stove try a brand like Haman or Enviro which are good ones. If you do choose to try again hope you have better luck, which I'm sure you will.


----------



## that7pin (Mar 8, 2018)

that7pin said:


> WOW, been following you post since Nov. and you and your husband have the patients of a saint. It seems everyone involved did their best to rectify the problem, but in the end I guess you got stuck with a lemon. I've been using a stove to heat my 1500 square foot home for the past 10 years without no problems. I guess maybe I just got lucky. If you decide to try another stove try a brand like Haman or Enviro which are good ones. If you do choose to try again hope you have better luck, which I'm sure you will.


I know that the stove you had was an Enviro, but I think you just got struck with a lemon.  Even Mercedes makes one once in a awhile.


----------

